# How's Your Wood Pile Looking?



## MountainHigh (Jul 25, 2014)

Still getting ready for winter ... I missed wood splitting in May and all of June so I am behind this year.

Will have 2 cords of 2 year seasoned dry wood stacked near the house here shortly:



and another 2 cords of seasoned dry is tucked in behind this soon to be finished appx 4 cords 6 month stack (below):



and then there's still the 3+ piles (appx 6+ cords) I have to split that will season for a year or two (below).






August is going to be wood splitting heaven  ... then bring on winter


----------



## zogger (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm down to some knotty oak I will noodle, and around 2/3rds cord of hickory to split, then that's it, have to go cut a heap 0 rounds and bring them in. I held out cutting until what I had already was finished splitting and stacked. almost done with my bonus wood brush pile as well, featured in the jawsaw thread 

I am 3-6 years ahead, depending on if I sell (or trade) a bunch this winter or not.

Cutting is the easy part, and takes the least time, hauling it in then splitting and stacking is where the real grunt work comes in.

I know it would be loads faster to just split on site with a hydraulic, load into a dump truck with a FEL or conveyor and just stack/store heaps, but.....


----------



## Joesell (Jul 25, 2014)

I have 12 cords stacked so far this year. Need to come up with another 18 or so. Hopefully I don't need it all, but I'd like to have it in case we have another cold one.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I miss-voted! LOL. 
I have around 12-15 cords split and ready, hopefully I won't burn any more than 4-5 this winter.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jul 25, 2014)

you guys are seriously kicking my assh!


----------



## MountainHigh (Jul 25, 2014)

zogger said:


> Cutting is the easy part, and takes the least time, hauling it in then splitting and stacking is where the real grunt work comes in.
> I know it would be loads faster to just split on site with a hydraulic, load into a dump truck with a FEL or conveyor and just stack/store heaps, but.....



You sure got that right! I far prefer a day in the mountains to cut and pack it home, than splitting and stacking.
Would love to find some wood where I could drag my splitter along, but mountain roads are not co-operating.
I find I can split the clear wood faster with an axe/maul, but use my hydraulic for anything with knots.


----------



## Zale (Jul 25, 2014)

I have maybe 1 cord left. Boss gave me a major solid and said I could have all the "irregular" pieces we don't sell to our clients. We ship in kiln dried hardwood from Pa. I should have enough to last 2-3 years.


----------



## zogger (Jul 25, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> You sure got that right! I far prefer a day in the mountains to cut and pack it home, than splitting and stacking.
> Would love to find some wood where I could drag my splitter along, but mountain roads are not co-operating.
> I find I can split the clear wood faster with an axe/maul, but use my hydraulic for anything with knots.



On nice clean wicked straight good wood, yep, hand splitting is as fast as or faster if ya feel like it over a hydraulic. Knots, egads, tried some tonight, my elbow still hurts, been a month now. Nuts, noodle party #2 coming up shortly. I did one measly wheelbarrow full and gave up.

Just say no to knots!

Dangit though, knot wood is the best wood for burning.....


----------



## zogger (Jul 25, 2014)

Zale said:


> I have maybe 1 cord left. Boss gave me a major solid and said I could have all the "irregular" pieces we don't sell to our clients. We ship in kiln dried hardwood from Pa. I should have enough to last 2-3 years.



That qualifies as a YOU SUCK, with oak leaf clusters! Free kiln dried!


----------



## Zale (Jul 25, 2014)

My boss is a decent fellow. We get truck loads that hold 20 cords loose. By the time it gets sorted through, we end up selling 15-17 cords out of the load. The rest goes into a pile. Customers don't like irregular pieces for some reason. Their loss my gain.


----------



## RyanTowry_81 (Jul 25, 2014)

I wish I was as far ahead as some of you guys. I only had a 1/2 cord left after last winter and have cut about 4 so far this summer. I am hoping in October I can get another 2-3 before winter hits. Luckily it doesn't get cold here until December


----------



## zogger (Jul 25, 2014)

RyanTowry_81 said:


> I wish I was as far ahead as some of you guys. I only had a 1/2 cord left after last winter and have cut about 4 so far this summer. I am hoping in October I can get another 2-3 before winter hits. Luckily it doesn't get cold here until December




Look at the bright side, you *did* have wood left over, and are on the stick adding to it. As long as you cut and stack more than you burn, you're good! It starts adding up fast.


----------



## RyanTowry_81 (Jul 26, 2014)

zogger said:


> Look at the bright side, you *did* have wood left over, and are on the stick adding to it. As long as you cut and stack more than you burn, you're good! It starts adding up fast.


That is true. But last winter was really really warm here on the west coast while the east coast got pummeled. I burnt 3 last year so I would like to double it incase be get a hard winter.


----------



## AKDoug (Jul 26, 2014)

We'll burn 28 to 30 to heat a 12,000 sqft building. I have 5 palletized and dried, 10 split and drying, and 10 more in log length ready to be processed. I have 10 cords of 3 yr old logs in the woods ready to be brought in.


----------



## pennsywoodburnr (Jul 26, 2014)

Just about all of my wood is split by hand, but there came a time I was so inundated with rounds waiting to be cracked open I had to cave in and borrow my buddys hydraulic Ariens splitter. Sure made things faster! Now I have to stack up the piles I created . I should be all caught up by this weekend. And that will make more room on the landing for new rounds coming in. I'm all set for this winter though. Everything I'm dealing with now will be next years heat.


----------



## cat-face timber (Jul 26, 2014)

I voted for 5 to 7 Cords..
Give or take.
Already have most of mine ready. Already dropped a load off at my Mom's house.


----------



## stihly dan (Jul 26, 2014)

Put the last stick on the pile last weekend. the problem with wood is once you finished it's not long before you have more to process or stack. a vicious cycle.


----------



## Fred Wright (Jul 26, 2014)

Have about a face cord left over from last year. 3 cord plus setting here for the coming winter. I went overboard this year and CSS over 4. Then a freak windstorm came howling through and topped a bunch of red maples. Once all that is added in, we'll have enough for two years.


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 26, 2014)

I got 2 winters split & stacked. Working on having the 3rd winter split & stacked before September, and hopefully get a fourth winter cut up into rounds to split early next year.


----------



## jthornton (Jul 27, 2014)

The amount of wood I burn depends on mother nature and how cold it gets. So far I've burned 1-3 cords in a season.

JT


----------



## nk14zp (Jul 27, 2014)

Last summer I built a RMH and burned around 3 cord last winter. Just got a tri ax load Monday for this winter. Burn 3 sell 4 hopefully.


----------



## warpig6 (Jul 27, 2014)

This is our first winter with firewood. I have about a cord on the ground with a little over half that split. Gonna do some more cutting this week. Won't have the luxury of burning well seasoned wood this year. Gonna keep at it through the winter, and try to do better next year...


Warpig6


----------



## zogger (Jul 27, 2014)

warpig6 said:


> This is our first winter with firewood. I have about a cord on the ground with a little over half that split. Gonna do some more cutting this week. Won't have the luxury of burning well seasoned wood this year. Gonna keep at it through the winter, and try to do better next year...
> 
> 
> Warpig6



Find some standing dead with the bark falling off, or blow downs in a similar state. Anything with the bark easy to get off. Pine, tulip poplar, elm, old dogwoods, etc. Get it split and stacked now, we still have some good heat for drying before cold weather.


----------



## warpig6 (Jul 27, 2014)

zogger said:


> Find some standing dead with the bark falling off, or blow downs in a similar state. Anything with the bark easy to get off. Pine, tulip poplar, elm, old dogwoods, etc. Get it split and stacked now, we still have some good heat for drying before cold weather.



Thanks man. Got a lead on some pin oak at a buddy's that been down for about 3 years. Keeping my eye out for more. 


Warpig6


----------



## zogger (Jul 27, 2014)

warpig6 said:


> Thanks man. Got a lead on some pin oak at a buddy's that been down for about 3 years. Keeping my eye out for more.
> 
> 
> Warpig6



Ya, get that. The smaller diameter branch wood should be ready to burn right now, the larger stuff that needs splitting..you won't know until it is cut and split.


----------



## jrider (Jul 27, 2014)

This is about 12 cords of wood ready for the owb. I have about 65 cords ready to go out in the field but that's for sale


----------



## MountainHigh (Jul 27, 2014)

jrider said:


> View attachment 361097
> This is about 12 cords of wood ready for the owb. I have about 65 cords ready to go out in the field but that's for sale


only 65 !


----------



## MountainHigh (Jul 27, 2014)

zogger said:


> Find some standing dead with the bark falling off, or blow downs in a similar state. Anything with the bark easy to get off. Pine, tulip poplar, elm, old dogwoods, etc. Get it split and stacked now, we still have some good heat for drying before cold weather.



Good advice ... always keep an eye out for dead stands. We found some clear-no-knot beauties last year.


----------



## RyanTowry_81 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah not having enough property to cut wood for myself I need to find others trees to cut and am always looking. I got lucky this year and have a coworker the had some property logged and he let me go cut as much as I wanted from what the loggers left behind. There was about 30 cedar and fir logs cut and stacked and left begind due to not being profitable. I still need to go get more, makes easy cutting when they are all stacked and easily accessible like that.


----------



## zogger (Jul 27, 2014)

jrider said:


> View attachment 361097
> This is about 12 cords of wood ready for the owb. I have about 65 cords ready to go out in the field but that's for sale



Slacker!! HAHAHAHA

You a busy boy


----------



## zogger (Jul 27, 2014)

Moisture check just now with unsplit hickory and redoak, in the round stacked, cut last year late. Shagbark Hickory split right now is 20-22% that redoak is 28%.

Man, got a lotta bugs in that hickory though....Working on that heap next, only a few oak rounds and knots to go. The bugs move out once split.

Power just went out again, stayed out 20 minutes or so, that's twice this week. No storms, guessing just high demand.

One wheelbarrow full of rounds and the fiskars got me soaking wet, ha!


----------



## jrider (Jul 27, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> only 65 !


So far...sold 100 last year and would like to match that this year although I think I will sadly fall a little short.
You can follow the progression of that in my thread "2014 firewood" to see the real stacks.


----------



## captjack (Jul 27, 2014)

I have one almost full and one just starting to fill - I am running really far behind. The shed that is full is drying nice the shed I am filling won't be ready till the following year. Each shed holds around 13 cords give or take.


----------



## redfin (Jul 27, 2014)

I have 10 cords split and stacked and another 3 in rounds. We burn on an average year around 5. After last year of scrounging I promised to never be behind again.


----------



## jaroh (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a chord of pine and 2 chords of fir sitting in the sun! I hate that I still have to move it into the wood shed, but everything I got this year was too green. So far the pine splits have lost half their weight and the fir is turning a pretty red color and dropped weight. Been a good summer for drying wood in the PNW!


----------



## NHMike (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine is looking a little thin. Spent a couple hours bucking up most of the logs. Have 3 left I didn't have time for. Splitting is the easiest and fastest for me. Stacking is time consuming. Will work on it this week after work.

What I really would like is to get about 30-40 trees down on the ground and stacked for bucking up next spring. I have about 10 trees that I want drop, but are beyond what I am comfortable taking down. Neighbor is a logger & he said he'd help me out later this summer.


----------



## zogger (Jul 28, 2014)

NHMike said:


> Mine is looking a little thin. Spent a couple hours bucking up most of the logs. Have 3 left I didn't have time for. Splitting is the easiest and fastest for me. Stacking is time consuming. Will work on it this week after work.
> 
> What I really would like is to get about 30-40 trees down on the ground and stacked for bucking up next spring. I have about 10 trees that I want drop, but are beyond what I am comfortable taking down. Neighbor is a logger & he said he'd help me out later this summer.



That'll work, get him to show you correct procedure and reading the trees. 

I have learned a LOT just reading here and applying what the more experienced guys have said and shown in pics.

but..the most important is to walk away when it is way over your paygrade. I keep bumping my paygrade up every time I go out though.


----------



## jwade (Jul 28, 2014)

jrider said:


> View attachment 361097
> This is about 12 cords of wood ready for the owb. I have about 65 cords ready to go out in the field but that's for sale


wow now thats the way to do it.nice looking job


----------



## Ymountainman (Jul 29, 2014)

I have about 16 or so cords split I have to stack this pile and get it covered. It's been a great year for firewood around here. First year I have got to cut and split green oak. It was all blown down in storms. It so much nicer than the dead stuff I usually mess with! Thanks!


----------



## Torch68 (Jul 29, 2014)

Facing due South fully seasoned, more where that came from.


----------



## Xjcacher (Jul 29, 2014)

Here's mine holds almost 3 cord, we burn about 1 to 1.5 each year in our fireplace. Plus working up three trees on my neighbor's place that were blown down in a recent storm that will give me and extra 1.5 to 2 cord.


----------



## stihly dan (Jul 29, 2014)

NHMike said:


> Mine is looking a little thin. Spent a couple hours bucking up most of the logs. Have 3 left I didn't have time for. Splitting is the easiest and fastest for me. Stacking is time consuming. Will work on it this week after work.
> 
> What I really would like is to get about 30-40 trees down on the ground and stacked for bucking up next spring. I have about 10 trees that I want drop, but are beyond what I am comfortable taking down. Neighbor is a logger & he said he'd help me out later this summer.



NH GTG?


----------



## MountainHigh (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice photos- keep em coming! ... I'll post some more when I get further along in my splitting. Scorching hot around here for my area so I've been moving slower than normal. Inch by inch, anythings a cinch


----------



## safetyboy715 (Jul 31, 2014)

It's full. 6-7 cords in there. I like my 362 and 170 (RIP) replaced it with a 180C just wish it had flippy caps


----------



## dave_dj1 (Jul 31, 2014)

Very wet! We have had rain day after day with some serious downpours.
Hopefully we will have a dry fall.


----------



## blades (Jul 31, 2014)

The to be split pile has recently filled out nicely, replacement for what was burned last season into the 2-3 year rotation.


----------



## warpig6 (Aug 11, 2014)

I fixed my buddy's power splitter yesterday. Had to put helicoils in the pump coupling housing. Someone left the bolts loose [emoji16]. Now I can use it whenever I need it. Woohoo!!


----------



## svk (Aug 12, 2014)

I've got about two years worth split/stacked this spring, about 7 cords total. Lots of dying aspen on my property to cut next winter so I'll be good for a few years. Noticed a few dying maple and birch near my hunting cabin that can come down this fall too.


----------



## cheeves (Aug 12, 2014)

cat-face timber said:


> I voted for 5 to 7 Cords..
> Give or take.
> Already have most of mine ready. Already dropped a load off at my Mom's house.


Burned a good 12 cords last winter, mostly dead standing oak. Ended up with about 5 cords and with the exception of a few weeks rest after the winter( Spring was too miserable) I've been doing wood steady! Just got done stacking in my old garage foundation, about 8 cords, mostly dead oak. Have another 4 stacked out in the field, and about 6 in a pile and another 2-3 that needs to be split.I'm going to take a few days off and then I'll hit it again!!
All the signs pt to a rough winter ahead!


----------



## cheeves (Aug 12, 2014)

stihly dan said:


> Put the last stick on the pile last weekend. the problem with wood is once you finished it's not long before you have more to process or stack. a vicious cycle.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Ak650Echo (Aug 12, 2014)

We have close to 2.5 cords.
Need at least 2 more for winter as we have a feeling it's going to be a hard winter.
Have to get a couple of more loads by boat to hold us over till we can get out by snowmobile.


----------



## zogger (Aug 12, 2014)

Ak650Echo said:


> We have close to 2.5 cords.
> Need at least 2 more for winter as we have a feeling it's going to be a hard winter.
> Have to get a couple of more loads by boat to hold us over till we can get out by snowmobile.



Dang Vern, you must be way out in the boonies. Satellite internet?

I am such a cold wuss nowadays, I burn that much wood here in Georgia..


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 13, 2014)

Ak650Echo said:


> We have close to 2.5 cords.
> Need at least 2 more for winter as we have a feeling it's going to be a hard winter.
> Have to get a couple of more loads by boat to hold us over till we can get out by snowmobile.


Thats not burning much for Alaska weather, what type of heater are you using, that you only need about 4.5 cords?


----------



## Ak650Echo (Aug 13, 2014)

Ronaldo said:


> Thats not burning much for Alaska weather, what type of heater are you using, that you only need about 4.5 cords?


It's about all we can get during the summer with the fuel prices,water levels and work. Have to go further and further every year.
Do supplement with pallets.
Plus it's not always cold up here.


----------



## regulate34 (Aug 13, 2014)

we have the pine beetle up here. so most guys get wood in September and October and start burning right away. a lot of dead standing. I cut right once the snow is gone about mid April. I like to have 10-12cords on hand but usually burn 7-8 cords.


----------



## RyanTowry_81 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ak650Echo said:


> It's about all we can get during the summer with the fuel prices,water levels and work. Have to go further and further every year.
> Do supplement with pallets.
> Plus it's not always cold up here.


Where in AK are you? I lived in Palmer for 4 years and I used to burn about 7 a winter there. All birch though as it was that or cotton wood


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 14, 2014)

Haven't been on in TOO long of a time, been SUPER busy. But I figured Id show ya a pic of a lil of what Ive been up to. 
That Nephew is 6 foot 3 inches of force, the pile is actually up to his shoulders now. He is 20 his lil brother who is actually stronger, but shorter, 6 even, wants to make this look like a silo and then build a pile that looks like a barn. I just told em to knock them selves out. Ill keep bringin wood to process. I put a new engine and a whole lotta other work to older nephew's stang, and lil brother wants me to fix up his car, so I get free firewood labor in return. What do you guys think of the pile so far, am I supposed to fill the middle???


----------



## zogger (Aug 14, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Haven't been on in TOO long of a time, been SUPER busy. But I figured Id show ya a pic of a lil of what Ive been up to. View attachment 363541
> That Nephew is 6 foot 3 inches of force, the pile is actually up to his shoulders now. He is 20 his lil brother who is actually stronger, but shorter, 6 even, wants to make this look like a silo and then build a pile that looks like a barn. I just told em to knock them selves out. Ill keep bringin wood to process. I put a new engine and a whole lotta other work to older nephew's stang, and lil brother wants me to fix up his car, so I get free firewood labor in return. What do you guys think of the pile so far, am I supposed to fill the middle???




Great helpers there! 

Yep, fill up the holz hauzen. That's the whole idea, maximum wood in the smallest square foot ground space.


----------



## Ak650Echo (Aug 15, 2014)

RyanTowry_81 said:


> Where in AK are you? I lived in Palmer for 4 years and I used to burn about 7 a winter there. All birch though as it was that or cotton wood


In the SW.
We do have a boiler that heats the water heater. So that is putting heat into the house.
Been warm winters the past few years.
We burn everything we can get our hands on.
Cotton,birch,spruce and even willow if it is big enough.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 18, 2014)

It's growing, slowly but its growing. I gotta get those boys over again. All I have to split here now are some 30 inch pieces of beetle killed ash. Uncle Mike is hot to trot to try out his saws on a big giant Oak at my buddies house. Gotta assemble the boys for that job too, nothing like youthful energy to do all the hauling.


----------



## hupte (Aug 19, 2014)

i burn 20-25 cords per year. its quite a bit but burning wood saves me $4000-$6000 vs burning propane.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 19, 2014)

hupte said:


> i burn 20-25 cords per year. its quite a bit but burning wood saves me $4000-$6000 vs burning propane.



Man that's getting on the low end of return on investment! I figure I probably save about $4k+ burning about 10-12 cords. Except for last year when I ran out of burnable wood Don't know if it'd be worth the work to do twice as much wood.


----------



## Marine5068 (Aug 19, 2014)

I burn about 2 cords a year in the basement wood stove in the shoulder seasons and when it gets REALLY cold to supplement the wood pellet stove.
Bought and installed a new Enviro Evolution pellet stove in the main upstairs eight years ago and it heats my whole house now. Was a great investment and payed for itself in less than two years.
I have a wood stove in the basement that I would like to replace for a newer, better one.
If I had to heat with oil, it would be about $2500 a heating season but with pellets it's $500.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah, I was going through about $2500 a winter in propane. Burned wood growing up so it was a easy switch for me. Wife was convinced after the first winter when she asked where the bill was for the propane and I replied, what bill?


----------



## Bob95065 (Aug 21, 2014)

This is a panorama of my splitting area. It's hard to tell that the stacks are at 90° to each other.

I have 3 cords stacked for 2014 - 2015. The wood on the ground is for 2015 - 2016. To the right of the picture are two big (over 4') redwood stumps that were cut down when the house was built in 1970. The PO left it about 4' high. I took them down to 6" and have a stump grinder reserved at the rental yard for next Friday. Once the stumps are gone I'll build a woodshed for at least a year's worth of wood.


----------



## Bob95065 (Aug 22, 2014)

It's looking bigger this afternoon


----------



## lefturnfreek (Aug 22, 2014)

Here's my 2014/15 pile, 20+ cord, 7ft tall and 115 ft long







Had to back up a long way to get the whole thing in frame.

and a good pile of split for fall and spring, it's 3 pallets wide by 6 deep and about 6 ft high


----------



## MountainHigh (Aug 22, 2014)

Cooler nights setting in here already ... wondering if west coast might get the brutal winter this year instead of everyone down south and back east that had the BIG nasty in 2013/2014.

Have to get on the roof soon and sweep the chimney. Should have 15+ cords under cover when I'm finished splitting and stacking, though I only burn about 3+ cords heating 2500 sq. ft. - Central chimney with its nice 8 hour passive heat storage and good insulation is key to keeping my low wood consumption - R20 walls, R40 ceiling, double glazed windows . . . it all helps. We leave various windows cracked all winter for ventilation- can't afford to do that running a regular furnace : )

Looking forward to starting the first fire of the season. I work much better in cooler weather. Splitting these last few cords in the sun has been slow going. One day on, 3 days off - lol


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 22, 2014)

Bob95065 said:


> It's looking bigger this afternoon


Nice wood hauling rig. HEAVY DUTY trailer, probably difficult to overload that thing.


----------



## MGoBlue (Aug 22, 2014)

Lil' over 15 cord split and stacked. I've never had such a broad mix of woods. Ash, oak, maple, walnut, mulberry, locust and apple are all there.


----------



## ltdann86 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## lefturnfreek (Aug 23, 2014)

Think you got some processing to do...


----------



## thinkrtinker (Aug 23, 2014)

lefturnfreek said:


> Think you got some processing to do...


And some


----------



## MontanaResident (Aug 23, 2014)

I have what I'll burn (6 to 7) all stacked and ready. But I cut the year before and will continue to split and stack all what I cut last year. Just need to finish splitting, and I will have near 9 cords all stacked and in place ready to feed the stove by Oct. I'm a resource if the neighbors run low.


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 24, 2014)

16 cord in the picture, 2 years worth and I burn about 6-8 cord a year.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Aug 28, 2014)

Not my load or equipment but have driven past this a few times over the years and finally got a decent picture. The splitter is a modified baler that I have never seen running but...... I thinks it's a wheel of death variant unfortunately.....the truck is well loaded for winter, I'll give em kudos for that though.

View attachment 365632


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 29, 2014)

Usually burn around 3-3.5. Well insulated house, generally not too cold around here... might see -20* for a week or so if that.


----------



## MontanaResident (Aug 29, 2014)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Usually burn around 3-3.5. Well insulated house, *generally not too cold* around here... *might see -20* for a week or so if that*.


 
Are you a Polar Bear? I get -20* for a day or so and that's way to much, and cold doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Aug 30, 2014)

MontanaResident said:


> Are you a Polar Bear? I get -20* for a day or so and that's way to much, and cold doesn't begin to describe it.



Ha ha we have week long HIGHS of -20... for 5 days straight this past winter the mercury was not visible in my thermometer, cause it was all in the little bulb in the bottom....and I'm only around the 52nd parallel. This past winter was hell on earth, well frozen hell.....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Aug 30, 2014)

No, but compared to most of the state it's warm. 30* right now on the slope. 42* here. Stove is going, was 62* in the house.



MontanaResident said:


> Are you a Polar Bear? I get -20* for a day or so and that's way to much, and cold doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Aug 30, 2014)

Here we have been in the mid 90's °F this past week.


----------



## tntblaster14 (Aug 30, 2014)

Holding onto 21 cords right now.... Provides for 2-3 households so should be a 2 or so year supply, but always cutting more....


----------



## cornfused (Aug 30, 2014)

Been busy last two weeks....a farmer friend asked if I still burned wood as he had 2 oaks that had been down for a couple years. I said HELL YES!!! Went out to his place to have a look; a little punk on the outside but still good solid oak (one red one white) about 2 1/2 cords total. Got the last load home today (in pictures)...some bucking and splitting to do but should be done by Wednesday. Got down to 1/2 cord left after last winter...starting to get caught up for 14/15 .... now gotta start in on 15/16. Wood on pallets is a mix of red elm, hedge, mulberry, oak, silver maple, stink wood/box elder (for the shop), cottonwood and pine/spruce (about 8 cords total c/s/s/).


----------



## S. Roche (Aug 31, 2014)

cornfused said:


> Been busy last two weeks....a farmer friend asked if I still burned wood as he had 2 oaks that had been down for a couple years. I said HELL YES!!! Went out to his place to have a look; a little punk on the outside but still good solid oak (one red one white) about 2 1/2 cords total. Got the last load home today (in pictures)...some bucking and splitting to do but should be done by Wednesday. Got down to 1/2 cord left after last winter...starting to get caught up for 14/15 .... now gotta start in on 15/16. Wood on pallets is a mix of red elm, hedge, mulberry, oak, silver maple, stink wood/box elder (for the shop), cottonwood and pine/spruce (about 8 cords total c/s/s/).
> View attachment 365842
> View attachment 365844
> View attachment 365846
> ...


Do you have any live red elm in your area? All is gone here in NE Nebraska. I like the rig in your avatar. Yours?


----------



## cornfused (Aug 31, 2014)

Rig belongs to my cousin in Idaho...we restored/rebuilt it in the 80's. The red elm came from a farmer who put 280 acres of CRP back into production. It was living when he took lt down - none bigger thab 13" dbh.


----------



## Ymountainman (Sep 1, 2014)

I stacked this yesterday, Fingers are sore! 42ft long. I counted I have 215 ft of stacked wood 4ft high. I have a lot more to stack but I ran out of things to stack it on! I don't like buying wood to stack on. I been cutting small pine trees to stack on. It's been a good year in Arkansas for firewood. Thanks


----------



## BillNole (Sep 1, 2014)

Ymountainman said:


> I stacked this yesterday, Fingers are sore! 42ft long. I counted I have 215 ft of stacked wood 4ft high. I have a lot more to stack but I ran out of things to stack it on! I don't like buying wood to stack on. I been cutting small pine trees to stack on. It's been a good year in Arkansas for firewood. Thanks



Assuming 16" average lengths, that's about 9 cords. That's a lot by my standards, but how much do you typically go through in a year?

Nice looking wood there too! What is it?


----------



## cornfused (Sep 1, 2014)

I'll bet your fealing it today!! nice looking stack...what kind of wood is in there?


----------



## mn woodcutter (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a bunch of dry red elm to get cut and stacked but I have 7+ cords ready to go! Working on a wood shed right now because I'm sick of tarping.


----------



## Ymountainman (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks Guys, It's red oak, and Pin oak. I burn about 4cords a year, I just like running a saw and swinging a maul to stay in shape. I feel better after busting some rounds!


----------



## BillNole (Sep 1, 2014)

Ymountainman said:


> Thanks Guys, It's red oak, and Pin oak. I burn about 4cords a year, I just like running a saw and swinging a maul to stay in shape. I feel better after busting some rounds!


Hear, hear! No doubt 'bout that man!


----------



## Toxic2 (Sep 1, 2014)

Getting close to haveing this 10 cord row complete. Hurrican aruther has provided me with almost 16 cords this year so far and i still have multiple areas and customers to cut for yet


----------



## regulate34 (Sep 2, 2014)

Northern BC. We had first frost Aug 21st. 

Last winter we had -38 for 3 seperate weeks. Usialy December to febuary we are highs of -15. Lows around -25. 

-40 you run threw a lot of wood.


----------



## ash man (Sep 2, 2014)

Just finished filling the wood shed I built last fall with @ 20 cords of red oak and ash. The other pile uncovered is @17 cords I'm saving up for 2015-16.


----------



## MountainHigh (Sep 3, 2014)

ash man said:


> Just finished filling the wood shed I built last fall with @ 20 cords of red oak and ash. The other pile uncovered is @17 cords I'm saving up for 2015-16.View attachment 366355
> View attachment 366356



Great looking wood palace there Ash Man. Nice job!


----------



## BSH1F (Sep 3, 2014)

Red and white oak 15%-22% moister as of today. Dropped trees, cut, split, stacked April 25th.


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 3, 2014)

But its not grey and moldy looking. Can't be true.


----------



## BSH1F (Sep 4, 2014)

I use a home made solar kiln, so far I've been pretty happy with it. I use 6mil plastic and the one thing i love about using it keeps the color in the wood. Only the end pieces that the sun directly hit get grey. I also have a great spot for sun from early morning to sunset so that helps alot.


----------



## svk (Sep 4, 2014)

BSH1F said:


> I use a home made solar kiln, so far I've been pretty happy with it. I use 6mil plastic and the one thing i love about using it keeps the color in the wood. Only the end pieces that the sun directly hit get grey. I also have a great spot for sun from early morning to sunset so that helps alot.


Would you mind sharing more about the kiln?


----------



## BSH1F (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been reading alot about how they are made and how they are supposed to work. I think more people arnt trying it because you don't know the results of what you did for months. Anyway, i didn't have a master drawn out idea behind this and I'm still tweaking it but like i said you don't know if you're doing something good or really bad for a couple months. Alls I did was 

loosely stack the wood on skids alternating direction each row, next I kept it square until about 4' high. Then, i placed some on top to give it a little peak in the middle. Finally, got 6 mil plastic from one end to the other and had it up about one foot off the bottom. Folded the ends like a Christmas gift and walked away for 4 months. August 1st I pull the sides up and just have the top covered. Today i got 20% on median size and 24% on my big all nighters.


----------



## BSH1F (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ReggieT (Sep 4, 2014)

Here is a mixed bag of pin oak, water oak, hedge, black locust, cherry, bradford pear, pecan.
Pecan & Cherry are separated for my smoker...

1st pic is in my driveway & the 2nd is in the back-yard.
Any guess's on how many cords total??


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Sep 4, 2014)

Mostly soft maple. Nieghbor didnt need the wood.
so in I went with an overkill of 6 saws lol. 
That wood was all mine. Haha.


----------



## MountainHigh (Sep 5, 2014)

BSH1F said:


> I've been reading alot about how they are made and how they are supposed to work. I think more people arnt trying it because you don't know the results of what you did for months. Anyway, i didn't have a master drawn out idea behind this and I'm still tweaking it but like i said you don't know if you're doing something good or really bad for a couple months. Alls I did was
> 
> loosely stack the wood on skids alternating direction each row, next I kept it square until about 4' high. Then, i placed some on top to give it a little peak in the middle. Finally, got 6 mil plastic from one end to the other and had it up about one foot off the bottom. Folded the ends like a Christmas gift and walked away for 4 months. August 1st I pull the sides up and just have the top covered. Today i got 20% on median size and 24% on my big all nighters.




Interesting .... Do you find that dries the wood faster than if you just covered the top, and left the sides open? I think you definitely need lots of sun all day to make that work, otherwise the moisture might get trapped under plastic as there's not much airflow.


----------



## MountainHigh (Sep 5, 2014)

ReggieT said:


> Here is a mixed bag of pin oak, water oak, hedge, black locust, cherry, bradford pear, pecan.
> Pecan & Cherry are separated for my smoker...
> 
> 1st pic is in my driveway & the 2nd is in the back-yard.
> Any guess's on how many cords total??



If you palettes are roughly 4'x4', then two palettes lengthwise, stacked 4' high would be about a cord (4x4x8). Not sure about your back yard.


----------



## ReggieT (Sep 5, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> If you palettes are roughly 4'x4', then two palettes lengthwise, stacked 4' high would be about a cord (4x4x8). Not sure about your back yard.


Can't recall...but I'm almost positive the backyard is 4 pallets


----------



## BSH1F (Sep 5, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> Interesting .... Do you find that dries the wood faster than if you just covered the top, and left the sides open? I think you definitely need lots of sun all day to make that work, otherwise the moisture might get trapped under plastic as there's not much airflow.


Yea i don't think it would work if the Temps under the plastic were not extreme, for the first month the plastic is soaked underneath and it all drips to the bottom of the skids. I think the wind blowing thru would keep the Temps down. Once i didnt see moister under the plastic anymore in the sun i pulled the sides up. I just bought a moister meter so I'm not sure what it was after i pulled the sides up. I did notice over the winter months you can keep the air around your wood Pile around seasoning Temps 50-70 until about 35-40 deg. With no wind and full sun, which can extend the time your seasoning so your pile isn't just a frozen chunk for 4 months.


----------



## thatguy83 (Sep 5, 2014)

Still working on my pile


----------



## ReggieT (Sep 5, 2014)

thatguy83 said:


> Still working on my pile


Mighty fine looking pile! 
Pallets are a necessity...


----------



## ReggieT (Sep 5, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> Interesting .... Do you find that dries the wood faster than if you just covered the top, and left the sides open? I think you definitely need lots of sun all day to make that work, otherwise the moisture might get trapped under plastic as there's not much airflow.


Down here I never cover mine...even with impending rainstorms...long summers full of heat...do a more than formidable job.


----------



## hupte (Sep 8, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> Man that's getting on the low end of return on investment! I figure I probably save about $4k+ burning about 10-12 cords. Except for last year when I ran out of burnable wood Don't know if it'd be worth the work to do twice as much wood.


well that estimate of dollar savings is for heating my house only. once i put in the owb i started heating the 1200sq ft shop too. and i've noticed that the shop takes about 30-40% more wood. so average 35% of average 23 cords =8.05 cords. so thats 14.95 cords per year to save an average of 5k. also i keep the thermostat set at 75 degrees in an old drafty farm house, as opposed to 55 degrees when i was burning propane so its hard for me to give a fair comparison. please correct me if my math is wrong.


----------



## woodman6666 (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's one of my piles


----------



## woodman6666 (Sep 9, 2014)

Here's one of my piles


----------



## jhoff310 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine's looking like a wood pile should...cut split stacked and seasoning. In all seriousness though, I'm sitting pretty good. I have a bunch of ash, maple, walnut, and some shoulder wood (pine and boxelder). I have around 6 cords of honey locust and 2-3 cords of mulberry I can raid if things get too bad. All in all I have around 14 cords in the backyard

Jeff


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 9, 2014)

hupte said:


> well that estimate of dollar savings is for heating my house only. once i put in the owb i started heating the 1200sq ft shop too. and i've noticed that the shop takes about 30-40% more wood. so average 35% of average 23 cords =8.05 cords. so thats 14.95 cords per year to save an average of 5k. also i keep the thermostat set at 75 degrees in an old drafty farm house, as opposed to 55 degrees when i was burning propane so its hard for me to give a fair comparison. please correct me if my math is wrong.



Not bad then. OWB explains it and then a heated shop too wood be worth the trouble


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 20, 2014)

Getting there. Tried another shot at the Haulzhausen


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 20, 2014)

A lot smaller now that I have begun stocking the basement.


----------



## Aber28 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 20, 2014)

lookin good aber!


----------



## Cambium (Sep 21, 2014)

Can't wait to try the Apple & Black Birch & Cherry which been sitting for a year+ now under green tarp. This will be mid season burn(Dec-Jan) Pile to left of it will be end of season (Feb-April).
Oct-Dec will be some ash, Hickory and scraps I have which I just moved closer to the house getting ready






Mix stuff under here will be for either second half of season or next years burn.


----------



## lefturnfreek (Sep 21, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> View attachment 369487
> View attachment 369488
> Getting there. Tried another shot at the Haulzhausen



There is an older guy South of me that I drive past every once in a while and he does those but veeeery neatly. I'll try and get a pic of one.


----------



## Aber28 (Sep 21, 2014)

Carried away.. don't even know what to do with these. Other than get them the hell off the truck because I believe I have exceeded the payload!


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 23, 2014)

First time trying the Holz-Hausen method of wood stacking for the first time this year.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm finally done. 9 cords, all under cover ready for winter. Last 1/2+ a cord was a hard push. Ponderosa Pine that had to be done with a 10# sledge hammer and a wedge. I won't be making a big effort to cut Ponderosa again anytime soon.


----------



## zogger (Sep 24, 2014)

Man, don't recall if I posted pics or not for this year..oh well..

For this winter I have this long mixed bag pile, just paced it out to do the math, about 500 cubic feet, a scosh more, (used to be six feet high, now only five, been sitting close to three years) then the smaller pile is my mid winter polar vortex stash, about 1 1/4 cord, ash splits and oddball oak chunks, still adding to it with dry uglies. Also have a decent supply of pine crotches and assorted whatnots to hit, before even looking at any of the primo or upcoming winters wood.


----------



## stihly dan (Sep 24, 2014)

NOOOO. The polar vortex is in the fall this year.


----------



## Dr. Hackemoff (Sep 25, 2014)

My stacks from the roof. Soybeans are starting to turn.


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's my first flammable igloo, isn't that what Holzhauzen means in German??


Didn't have the best shingles to use on top but it might help keep some of the rain out of the middle. Still have a pile to stack up and my little one wants me to make a hollow one to play in too!

I didn't find it to take any longer than stacking regular especially since I did this right next to the pile instead of loading a wheelbarrow and moving it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 25, 2014)

I got tired of stacking... started just dumping.... 




But I gotta build one of those holtzhauzen things...


----------



## fireman33 (Sep 25, 2014)

All done stacking. About 5 cords here. I'll start burning early October occasionally and around the clock from November until the end of March then the odd fire for the month of April again.


----------



## zogger (Sep 25, 2014)

fireman33 said:


> All done stacking. About 5 cords here. I'll start burning early October occasionally and around the clock from November until the end of March then the odd fire for the month of April again.



Too neat! You used a transit and laser level! heheheheh


----------



## fireman33 (Sep 25, 2014)

zogger said:


> Too neat! You used a transit and laser level! heheheheh



Haha, I used that 14 foot plank in the picture to keep the rows straight, and at 5' high if it's not neat it's gonna fall.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 27, 2014)

fireman33 said:


> Haha, I used that 14 foot plank in the picture to keep the rows straight, and at 5' high if it's not neat it's gonna fall.


 
Are you this Flawless Firewood Stacker


----------



## fireman33 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hahaha, that's hilarious !no I'm not I don't have that much time on my hands.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm starting on next years firewood. I will split and stack when I'm bored this winter.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 27, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> I'm starting on next years firewood. I will split and stack when I'm bored this winter.


 
I wish I could split and stack during the winter. I want to create one of these Holzhauzen log stacks. I've enough time to clean the property and create a big burn pile, then the snow will be here, and I'll go into hibernation.


----------



## 1967 Tempest (Sep 27, 2014)

Last November, I bought a 1986 F-150 300L6 with a 4 speed with granny low. I then spent $700 on a splitter. All of this wood is free. Really free. I already took other jobs that I have done with the truck and subtracted then from the $2K I have in the truck. If you rent a splitter it is $50.00 for 4 hours. SO the $700 bucks is already a washout. I have around 5.5 cord CSS ready for the winter. I have a line on some more free stuff. The picture doesn't show how deep the pile goes. It is about 8 feet high and 6 feet deep and about 20 ft long. Plus I have 2 smaller piles as well. I really am telling the oil man to suck it! We started a few fires already on the 40* days, but usually burn from mid October till March-ish...

I also cut a cord for my neighbors on the left of me and 4-5 cord for the neighbor to my right. I also CSS about 5 cord for my mother. Her pile is not even done yet. I had an epic failure on log splitter. The ram completely blew apart!! I got a new ram with much more splitting power!!






The new splitter splits sideways!!


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 27, 2014)

1967 Tempest said:


> Last November, I bought a 1986 F-150 300L6 with a 4 speed with granny low. I then spent $700 on a splitter. All of this wood is free. Really free. I already took other jobs that I have done with the truck and subtracted then from the $2K I have in the truck. If you rent a splitter it is $50.00 for 4 hours. SO the $700 bucks is already a washout. I have around 5.5 cord CSS ready for the winter. I have a line on some more free stuff. The picture doesn't show how deep the pile goes. It is about 8 feet high and 6 feet deep and about 20 ft long.  Plus I have 2 smaller piles as well. *I really am telling the oil man to suck it*! We started a few fires already on the 40* days, but usually burn from mid October till March-ish...


 
And oil isn't going to get any cheaper. The world will be lucky if we can just stabilize here at these prices. I live up against the Lolo National Forest; 2 million acres of wooded mountains. I think I can stay warm during the winter with about a gallon or two of chainsaw gas and some physical effort on my part during the spring summer months.


----------



## zogger (Sep 27, 2014)

1967 Tempest said:


> Last November, I bought a 1986 F-150 300L6 with a 4 speed with granny low. I then spent $700 on a splitter. All of this wood is free. Really free. I already took other jobs that I have done with the truck and subtracted then from the $2K I have in the truck. If you rent a splitter it is $50.00 for 4 hours. SO the $700 bucks is already a washout. I have around 5.5 cord CSS ready for the winter. I have a line on some more free stuff. The picture doesn't show how deep the pile goes. It is about 8 feet high and 6 feet deep and about 20 ft long. Plus I have 2 smaller piles as well. I really am telling the oil man to suck it! We started a few fires already on the 40* days, but usually burn from mid October till March-ish...
> 
> I also cut a cord for my neighbors on the left of me and 4-5 cord for the neighbor to my right. I also CSS about 5 cord for my mother. Her pile is not even done yet. I had an epic failure on log splitter. The ram completely blew apart!! I got a new ram with much more splitting power!!



*snort*


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 27, 2014)

Im rather new to the cord measurement. I usally measure mine out in ricks, i dont sell just personal use i am assuming a rick in half a cord, 4x8 or 32 sqf. I have 25 rick seasoned and put in dry storage and another 30 rick seasoning, i burn a mix of hardwoods, i have alot of ash,hackberry,locust,and osage orange...i have already fired the stove twice this year, for the cool nights i got some junk like sycamore and box elder


----------



## zogger (Sep 27, 2014)

daveffemt130 said:


> Im rather new to the cord measurement. I usally measure mine out in ricks, i dont sell just personal use i am assuming a rick in half a cord, 4x8 or 32 sqf. I have 25 rick seasoned and put in dry storage and another 30 rick seasoning, i burn a mix of hardwoods, i have alot of ash,hackberry,locust,and osage orange...i have already fired the stove twice this year, for the cool nights i got some junk like sycamore and box elder



A regular cord is 128 cubic feet, or 4x4x8, any size splits that fit. A rick or face cord or rank is usually, but not always 1/3rd of a cord, but man, it varies widely by region and local custom.


----------



## BillNole (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi Dave. Prepare to possibly be inundated with explanations of cord measurements.

Short version is by cord is the only official measurement as it's legally defined in many jurisdictions and rick can mean anything a seller wants it to mean, since it's not defined. As Zogger just mentioned, a cord is 128 cubic feet. For home usage, the most common breakdown is 16" lengths stacked four feet high and 24 feet long. You can get 1/2 cords or 1/3 cords commonly in many locations.

Welcome aboard Dave!


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 27, 2014)

I dont think i have ever heard many ppl in my area...indiana ....use cord, i cut my lenght 20" and usally measure my completed stacks and do the math to figure out how many rick i have


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 27, 2014)

Oh 20" in lenth the stacked 4' high X 8' long is what i have always been told what a rick is


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 27, 2014)

1967 Tempest said:


> Last November, I bought a 1986 F-150 300L6 with a 4 speed with granny low. I then spent $700 on a splitter. All of this wood is free. Really free. I already took other jobs that I have done with the truck and subtracted then from the $2K I have in the truck. If you rent a splitter it is $50.00 for 4 hours. SO the $700 bucks is already a washout. I have around 5.5 cord CSS ready for the winter. I have a line on some more free stuff. The picture doesn't show how deep the pile goes. It is about 8 feet high and 6 feet deep and about 20 ft long. Plus I have 2 smaller piles as well. I really am telling the oil man to suck it! We started a few fires already on the 40* days, but usually burn from mid October till March-ish...
> 
> I also cut a cord for my neighbors on the left of me and 4-5 cord for the neighbor to my right. I also CSS about 5 cord for my mother. Her pile is not even done yet. I had an epic failure on log splitter. The ram completely blew apart!! I got a new ram with much more splitting power!!
> 
> ...





how about the car? 67 Tempest, LeMans???


----------



## 1967 Tempest (Sep 28, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> how about the car? 67 Tempest, LeMans???



Good eye!!! That is my 67 Tempest Wagon 4 speed! Here is a pic of them that I like. I have a 67 Tempest Coupe as well. This pic is when I was swapping out the coupe 4 speed to a 5 speed... Back to the wood!!


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 28, 2014)

Haha, I swear I didn't notice your forum name until I saw this post this morning! Used to have a 67 LeMans and 65 Catalina back in the day.


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Icehouse (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's my old neighbors wood pile. He used to work in an old timey saw mill, running a Cat powered head rig with a manual turn down. Prior to that he rode the carriage turning down, quit a job. But he still thinks wood should end up looking like a board, he's got nothing but time, sorta his hobby.


----------



## troylee (Sep 28, 2014)

Got about half that much already split and stacked in lean too. All EAB damaged trees. Have about 15 more of them to go.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 28, 2014)

Got the FISKARS in the pic to give it some scale, oh yeah and the wheel barrow.


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sweet...I stacked mine around the fence to keep the dogs from digging out...after doing that I find that the wood seasons real fast as the sun and wind gets to it from both ends


----------



## UpOnTheHill (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm almost done for this year's wood. Been cutting all dead standing ash and some other wood that I'm not able to identify. It's very hard, very dry, splits like a dream so I call it firewood. This is my shoulder season wood and when it gets cold, I burn those long stacks next to the barn. It's mostly black locust with some ash, maple and linden mixed in.

My racks next to the house under the overhang. When one rack is empty, I use the tractor and loader to move more down from by the barn. Then i burn the other rack first so its always rotated. Works pretty well. These racks hold about 2/3 of a cord. I always keep 2 or 3 days worth on the hearth next to the stove to drive out as much moisture as possible.


----------



## mn woodcutter (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm not sure why so many people stack their firewood so tight when it's out in the open. It drys faster when there is some space between the splits.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 28, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> I'm not sure why so many people stack their firewood so tight when it's out in the open. It drys faster when there is some space between the splits.


 
My firewood is dry before I split it. It's easier that way. The more wood I can stack in my limited space the better for me, so I can walk thru the covered area.


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 28, 2014)

From everything I have found water exits through the ends....give the ends plenty of Sun and wind and it will dry


----------



## Shawn Achs (Sep 28, 2014)

Ive got a ways to go.


----------



## zogger (Sep 28, 2014)

mn woodcutter said:


> I'm not sure why so many people stack their firewood so tight when it's out in the open. It drys faster when there is some space between the splits.



Well..one reason is starting with a tighter stack, as it dries it shrinks and creates spaces. Too loose to start with, the stack could get unstable.

With that said, I stack what I would consider moderate, not too loose or too tight.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Sep 28, 2014)

I dunno why I stack like I do. I guess I still fear my pops if a stack of wood were to fall over. Do it once and do it right....


----------



## mn woodcutter (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm not judging. I just hate stacking and spend as little time on it as possible. I've never had a stack fall over and I figure the more air flow the better!


----------



## troylee (Sep 28, 2014)

How do you get your pieces so perfectly sized?


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 28, 2014)

I use the bar on my saw as a measurement 20"


----------



## troylee (Sep 28, 2014)

Not length, the perfectly straight and uniform splits? Is it because mine is ash and Walnut?


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 28, 2014)

Mine is ash walnut hackberry and oo, I do have a splitter hackberry is stringy


----------



## hupte (Sep 28, 2014)

i really should get a pic from above so you can really see how much wood that there really is. i wish i didnt have to burn 25 cords a year. cause then this wood would last several years instead of 2.5-3


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 28, 2014)

Are you heating a 50,000 sqft wharehouse? That's a lot of wood


----------



## troylee (Sep 28, 2014)

is it because i split a week or two after cutting?


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't know...I. have let mine sit for up to a month or split same day


----------



## hupte (Sep 28, 2014)

daveffemt130 said:


> Are you heating a 50,000 sqft wharehouse? That's a lot of wood


sorry if my pics posted twice. i'm heating a 2200 sq ft house. its just an old drafty single pane window farm house. and a 1200 sq ft, semi well insulated shop.


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 28, 2014)

I am new to the cord measurement, for the last 10 year's everyone in my area uses rick, mine lengths are 20" and a rick is considered 4x8 foot stack I burned 20 rick last year here in Indiana and it's an old 1700 sqft no insulation 2 story...are you burning cottonwood and popular. ..mercy that's a lot of wood. ..and I keep my house 80 and it's the only source of heat


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 29, 2014)

troylee said:


> How do you get your pieces so perfectly sized?


 
Cut 9+ cords a year all of the same length, your eye becomes very calibrated. I'm not quite there yet, but damn close.


----------



## troylee (Sep 29, 2014)

I am good on length, it is the perfect splits and same size that amazes me. You aren't gonna stack mine all pretty like that.


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 29, 2014)

Stack the good splits from bottom up and the rough splits on top


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 29, 2014)

I get into some junk wood like popular and cottonwood every year...I put it on the ground cause I don't care if it gets wet or rots away it ain't worth carrying in and loading in stove


----------



## troylee (Sep 29, 2014)

I am 100 percent ash........just crazy stringy


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 29, 2014)

hupte said:


> i wish i didnt have to burn 25 cords a year.


 
* Gasp *, that much wood being burned you could be outside during the winter next to an open fire. Buy some insulation, or steal some. Rip out the insides of old abandoned couches dump on the streets and shove them into the holes in your "home"'s walls.


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok back to this chord measurement. ..I cut my wood 20" lenghts I stack 4X8 I call this a rick...how many of my rick does it take to equally a chord


----------



## 1967 Tempest (Sep 30, 2014)

MontanaResident said:


> * Gasp *, that much wood being burned you could be outside during the winter next to an open fire. Buy some insulation, or steal some. Rip out the insides of old abandoned couches dump on the streets and shove them into the holes in your "home"'s walls.



I kinda need to see this 2200 sq ft home. Post a pic. Because I never used 25 cord a year ever. My mother has a HUGE wood stove. She uses wood and wood only. Her house is on the CT registry of old ass houses,(literally old, like 200 years) and she doesn't use more than 6.


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 30, 2014)

daveffemt130 said:


> _*I cut my wood 20" lenghts I stack 4X8 I call this a rick...how many of my rick does it take to equally a chord*_



One of your "ricks" is equal to .4165 cord (4 *x* 8 *x* 1.666 *÷* 128 = .4165)... so, 2.4 of your "ricks" equals one cord (1 *÷* .4165 *=* 2.4).
If firewood is cut to 20 inches long and stacked 4 feet high... a row 19' 2½" long would be one cord.

As I understand it, a "rick" is a 2-dimentional measurement in most areas of the country... i.e., the height (4 ft) and length (8 ft) of a stack. The problem with using "rick" as a measurement is, without knowing the length of the cuts, it doesn't tell you the volume. If one of your neighbors cuts his firewood to 12 inches, a "rick" only equals ¼ cord... if another neighbor cuts his firewood to 24 inches, a "rick" equals ½ cord... and firewood cut to 16 inches equals 1/3 cord.
*


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 30, 2014)

Gotchya thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Whitespider (Sep 30, 2014)

1967 Tempest said:


> _*My mother has a HUGE wood stove. She uses wood and wood only. Her house is on the CT registry of old ass houses,(literally old, like 200 years) and she doesn't use more than 6.*_


Hmmmm.....
My house is not "HUGE", it ain't even "big" (100-year-old, single story, 1104 sq ft above grade)... 6 cord might heat it during a mild winter (probably not), 8 cord is typical, last year it was something over 10 cord. It doesn't seem to matter what type of appliance I'm burning the wood in, it flat takes somewhere between 7 and 9 cord to heat most years. If'n your mother is heating a 200-year-old house with 6 cord or less... well... her winters must be a lot milder than ours.

Now, I know the Seneca, IL area where hupte lives, and they typically don't see the extremes we do, but... I'm seeing an OWB and a 2-story house in his pictures, and he says he's heating a shop also. If I used over 10 cord last year with an indoor forced air furnace, and he's heating a 2-story home (twice the above grade sq footage), plus a shop the size of my home (1200 sq ft) with an *OWB*... 25 cord last year don't sound out'a line at all.
*


----------



## mainewoods (Sep 30, 2014)

A typical "rick" measurement is firewood cut to a standard 16" long, stacked 4' high and 8' in length. That single 16"x4'x8' row is 1/3 of a cord of wood. In many states it is illegal to sell firewood by any measurement other than "cord" or fractions of a cord.


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 30, 2014)

Ty maine....I always cut for myself and don't sell, but I do see ads where people are selling it by the rick and I have always called the rick 4x8 and I am amazed at some of the measurements some people try to pass off


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 30, 2014)

My stove will take a 24" stick so I just wack it all up at 20" to be safe split and stack it


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 30, 2014)

It's an old squire 50500....kinda looks like a buck


----------



## daveffemt130 (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like the oo is ready when it gets cold


----------



## aaron (Oct 1, 2014)

Pull that split, split it, and check it with the grain


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 1, 2014)

K hold on


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hold on


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## jwade (Oct 1, 2014)

daveffemt130 said:


> View attachment 371433


nice


----------



## aaron (Oct 1, 2014)

That'll work


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 1, 2014)

I still rhink this is gonna end up being next year . Wood....i have 10 cords stacked overhead, this was some OO I cut in july


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 1, 2014)

I like the yellow color to it too....this stuff is literally like gold for us indoor wood burners


----------



## troylee (Oct 1, 2014)

Just ordered one of them there moisture do hickeys


----------



## cantoo (Oct 1, 2014)

dave, any chance you have a piece of spruce or pine construction lumber2x4 or 2x6 or something laying around? Nice to see what it would measure just sitting near your firewood.


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 1, 2014)

Troylee they can be bought at harbor freight pretty reasonable if.you have one close or ordered from there. ...cantoo I have a treated 2x4 15' it's dark here now but if you want me.to take a pic using it as scale. ...just want me to lay it on the ground next to the stack?


----------



## troylee (Oct 1, 2014)

Walmart online shipped to my local store........like 28 bucks


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 1, 2014)

Excellent...cantoo I have a 2x4x15' you want me.to use it as a scale?....it's dark will have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## hupte (Oct 2, 2014)

here is a couple pics of the house. i'm in the middle of a remodel. i took off a big section of the siding today and found no insulation, no tyvec, nothing but big air gaps under a huge section of the first pic.

















the 4th pic is out a book of historic houses of lasalle county. idk the year the pic was taken. but its my house in the back ground. its kind of the same angle as the 3rd pic. the house used to have gingerbread on it. but its all rotted away now.


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 3, 2014)

That's gonna be sweet when done. ..I am sure when thus was built they didn't have tyvek


----------



## hupte (Oct 3, 2014)

ya i think they often used tar paper, or something similar. i shouldn't have used the word tyvec. i shoulda said house wrap, sorry, my mistake.


----------



## MountainHigh (Oct 6, 2014)

hupte said:


> ya i think they often used tar paper, or something similar. i shouldn't have used the word tyvec. i shoulda said house wrap, sorry, my mistake.



No worries hupte ... strong brands have a way of taking over the vernacular - Tyvec, Kleenex, etc.

That house of yours has some serious history - looks like a nice project. Keep those photos coming.

How's your nice central chimney holding up? Huge advantage to keeping a house warm with central chimney. Can you burn in it as is or does it need re-lining?


----------



## Shethinksmyflannel'ssexy (Oct 6, 2014)

You guys are on top of it, I got to get busy


----------



## porta mill (Oct 6, 2014)

I have roughly 15 cord hard wood ready for winter plus a few cord so pine and hemlock the OWB eats wood I throw at it .
cut, hauled split and stacked by my self .


----------



## johndeereg (Oct 6, 2014)

troylee said:


> Just ordered one of them there moisture do hickeys



where do you buy these at?


----------



## Cheesecutter (Oct 7, 2014)

johndeereg said:


> where do you buy these at?


Search firewood moisture meter on ebay. You can get them for about $12-15 shipped.


----------



## porta mill (Oct 7, 2014)

T
he pic of the one above (the bluish one ) is from Harbor freight.


----------



## benp (Oct 7, 2014)

porta mill said:


> I have roughly 15 cord hard wood ready for winter plus a few cord so pine and hemlock the OWB eats wood I throw at it .
> cut, hauled split and stacked by my self .



Nice!

I like standing guard of the woodpile.


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 9, 2014)

Like I said before I am not used to the cord measurement at all so if some of you cord guru's can assist me...I have 5 stacks of wood 20" lengths 6' high 23' long and 130' X 5' high 20" lengths, if my math is correct with my rick measurement I have 40 rick give or take, what's this in cord?


----------



## Erik B (Oct 9, 2014)

according to my calculations it is 17.378125 cords total
1.66'X6'X23'X5=8.9484375 cords plus 1.66'X130'X5'=8.4296875 cord


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cool...tyvm. ..here in southern Indiana everyone deals in Ricks not cords and a Rick is just a 4x8 stack at length and that can be anywhere between 16" and 20" my stove can take a 24" log but I cut to 20" due the ease of just using my bar to measure


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 9, 2014)

I would like to think I can stay under 10 cords burning this year by your calculations. ....but it cooled off here already and I have already started burning...mostly the" not so good" wood I have like the sycamore cause its cool...30's at night 50's in the day, but not the cold that I am expecting later this winter


----------



## Erik B (Oct 9, 2014)

Erik B said:


> according to my calculations it is 17.378125 cords total
> 1.66'X6'X23'X5=8.9484375 cords plus 1.66'X130'X5'=8.4296875 cord


 128cf 128cf

I forgot the dividing thing to get to a cord


----------



## Erik B (Oct 9, 2014)

Erik B said:


> 128cf 128cf
> 
> I forgot the dividing thing to get to a cord


Maybe I can get it right on my third try.

1.66'X6'X23'X5/128=8.9484375cords plus 1.66'X130'X5'/128=8.4296875cords for a total of 17.378125 cords


----------



## daveffemt130 (Oct 9, 2014)

Gotchya! Tyvm


----------



## hupte (Oct 9, 2014)

MountainHigh said:


> No worries hupte ... strong brands have a way of taking over the vernacular - Tyvec, Kleenex, etc.
> 
> That house of yours has some serious history - looks like a nice project. Keep those photos coming.
> 
> How's your nice central chimney holding up? Huge advantage to keeping a house warm with central chimney. Can you burn in it as is or does it need re-lining?


ok i have more pics but i don't wanna post hijack. maybe i should start my own. i have been taking pics of the remodel. (new siding and windows) i'm pulling the old siding and windows. the central chimney is working really well. its more efficient but it really should have a re-line soon. i burned in it twice last year. (polar vortex's) i mostly burn in the owb. originally this house had 3 central chimneys, and 3 wood burning stoves. it had no fire place and no insulation... its strange, i wanna just knock this house down and start new, but alot of ppl tell me not to cause they think its so cool/historic... they see history, i see a headache.


----------



## blacklocst (Oct 10, 2014)

If your going to restore it to it's original integrity remodel it, otherwise knock it down,


----------



## porta mill (Oct 10, 2014)

easy A cord is 128 cubic feet length X width x height


----------



## benp (Oct 12, 2014)

It's coming along. 






Neighbor was bringing some logs up to the cutting area this afternoon with the track hoe and while I was watching him I realized that we couldn't have a better woodpile spot. 

It is always in direct sun during the day and there is always a breeze going through up there. 

I saw this up the road from me. Guy looks like he is getting well ahead. 






Actually I think that's the log yard for a treated lumber business that's in the little town directly across the highway.


----------



## hupte (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## aarolar (Oct 13, 2014)

Start of wood pile for this winter plenty of wood to come so far this is mostly pecan that fell in a storm last year. I have a ton of ice storm damaged oak all over my place including one 36" diameter pig. Plus two nice reds from a friend with an excavator who will load them log length for me.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 13, 2014)

Split some poplar today for my OWB. 24" long because that's all my splitter will split. The ash in the background is 16", not sure what I'm going to do with it all, maybe sell some?


----------



## zogger (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey, Cantoo (or anyone) 

Not sure how ya'all seeing things, but this ebola could very well just blow all out of reasonableness and really much things up. folks wearing protective gear getting it, and so on. If you got some extra, and aren't years ahead...keep it, let it season....


----------



## aarolar (Oct 13, 2014)

zogger said:


> Hey, Cantoo (or anyone)
> 
> Not sure how ya'all seeing things, but this ebola could very well just blow all out of reasonableness and really much things up. folks wearing protective gear getting it, and so on. If you got some extra, and aren't years ahead...keep it, let it season....


I'm afraid if they don't get that Ebola under control soon the least of our worries will be firewood...


----------



## regulate34 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 13, 2014)

Ever hear of the black plague? We survived that we'll survive this!


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 14, 2014)

Reg 34, nice wood pile, but U should get it off the ground or it will absorb moisture from the earth.

What I see being referred to as a rick is what I have always called a "face cord", which is 4X8 of the length you want (usually 16-20"). A cord is 4X8X4.

Hey, does anyone else out there still use the Sotz wood stove kits? You use them to make a stove from a 55 gal drum. Sotz is out of business for a long time now, but their stove kits were really good. When consumer reports tested them they put out more BTUs (and more BTUs per cord of wood burned) than an $600 + stove from a leading manufacturer. The Sotz kit was only $35, U get the barrel and build it with Muffler cement.

It was soon after that article that the Gov put them out of business. My brother spoke with the owner, he was furious about what happened.

I heated my house with one for 25 years, and I still use one at my upstate hunting cabin.


----------



## zogger (Oct 14, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Reg 34, nice wood pile, but U should get it off the ground or it will absorb moisture from the earth.
> 
> What I see being referred to as a rick is what I have always called a "face cord", which is 4X8 of the length you want (usually 16-20"). A cord is 4X8X4.
> 
> ...



I think vogelzgang, spelling, still makes the kits. Same guys who make the cheap stoves.

edit: I just looked, googled it up. Two or three different brands, home depot, tractor supply, northern tool, ebay, etc all are showing steel drum stove kits


----------



## regulate34 (Oct 14, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Reg 34, nice wood pile, but U should get it off the ground or it will absorb moisture from the earth.
> 
> .



you talking about the pile of rounds? that's for a friend that needs pick it up.
I the sheds its totally fine to be on the ground. I live in pretty dry country.
grab a chunk off the dirt and make kindling. burns great.

personaly I think guys are pretty picky on AS with their moisture meters and 2 year seasoning.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 14, 2014)

Zogger, the Sotz kit was airtight, makes a big difference, was also a very smart & unique design.

Reg 34, you would never get away with that in other areas, you must be very dry.

At my upstate property I burn some Ash that has been stacked for 2 years in the campfire, and it hisses and runs from the end. It is just very moist up there, in the clouds half the time. It is much more difficult to get things to burn, which is why we prefer the Ash. It will be tough if that disappears.


----------



## BillNole (Oct 14, 2014)

regulate34 said:


> ...personaly I think guys are pretty picky on AS with their moisture meters and 2 year seasoning.



I agree. I have a MM, but found it to be too consistently inconsistent to be bothered. My wood is almost always seasoned for two years, but that's based on my usage of only a couple of cords per year and luck in scoring/scrounging. I've paid for wood in the past, but not for over 5+ years, since I discovered how available it is for free, plus a little work.

BTW, anyone want to buy a slightly used, mint condition MM?


----------



## regulate34 (Oct 14, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Zogger, the Sotz kit was airtight, makes a big difference, was also a very smart & unique design.
> 
> Reg 34, you would never get away with that in other areas, you must be very dry.
> 
> At my upstate property I burn some Ash that has been stacked for 2 years in the campfire, and it hisses and runs from the end. It is just very moist up there, in the clouds half the time. It is much more difficult to get things to burn, which is why we prefer the Ash. It will be tough if that disappears.


It's not desert dry here. Just a good shed with lots of air flow. The ground don't get wet in the wood shed either.


----------



## zogger (Oct 15, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Zogger, the Sotz kit was airtight, makes a big difference, was also a very smart & unique design.
> 
> Reg 34, you would never get away with that in other areas, you must be very dry.
> 
> At my upstate property I burn some Ash that has been stacked for 2 years in the campfire, and it hisses and runs from the end. It is just very moist up there, in the clouds half the time. It is much more difficult to get things to burn, which is why we prefer the Ash. It will be tough if that disappears.



Thanks for the info, didn't know the originals were that much better. Just seems weird the original kit design, being better, can't be made, but these others can.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 15, 2014)

The Sotz kit was airtight, and stamped steel. The air intake was specifically designed so that the barrel could not get hot enough to burn out. The owner of the Co was an engineer who made them out of a specific type of steel.

After the Consumer Reports article, the Gov came down on them for not doing emissions testing. The owner of the Co argued:

1) No one has demonstrated that they are not compliant, and 

2) You can not afford to do that testing for a $35 kit.

The owner lost the argument and was forced out of business. Don't know who the rules apply to, it may depend on the volume of your sales.

They also developed the Monster Maul (which I used for years) and other wood handling equipment (hand tools like log rollers, etc), and an air intake device that would open when the stove was cold and close when it was hot (it was temp adjustable). They also offered a catalytic converter device for your stove pipe. They sent out a monthly newspaper with their products, and owner stories. This was before the internet, it was really cool.

I still have both my kits, and I started using them to heat my house +/- 1980. One I used for my house, the other for the upstate cabin. Only had to replace one barrel for each kit, and that was because I let them rust.

This was truly a good Co making a superior product that the Gov put out of business. I believe that the other wood stove companies, who were all selling $500 - $1,000 wood stoves at the time, that had been beaten in efficiency and total BTU output, had something to do with this.


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 15, 2014)

MechanicMatt said:


> Ever hear of the black plague? *We* survived that *we'll* survive this!


 
Like in the Black Plague, there were 2 groups of people.
1) The Survivors (the We)
2) The Victims (the They)

In the Black Plague, an estimated 75 to 200 million people were in group They.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh don't worry, Obama will protect you, YOU HAVE HIS WORD ON IT!


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 15, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Oh don't worry, Obama will protect you, YOU HAVE HIS WORD ON IT!


 
Those now infected are going to get 1st class medical care. If this becomes an epidemic, people (dead or almost dead) will be loaded onto pallet crates for mass burial.


----------



## zogger (Oct 15, 2014)

MontanaResident said:


> Those now infected are going to get 1st class medical care. If this becomes an epidemic, people (dead or almost dead) will be loaded onto pallet crates for mass burial.



I don't even think it is comparable. this is a virus and the mortality rate is much higher. 

This is what is called a serious black swan event. We have two running currently, fukishima and this. I am making dead serious plans to shelter in place, potentially forever.

19 level..whatever, I forget, the top of the line deals they are needed-4, I think, isolation beds in the entire nation, at a current cost of 500 grand to treat one single patient. Any mass outbreak where it isn't contained, that's it, party is over, life changes dramatically forever. Africa is a goner, and the rest of the planet will be unless they institute huge amounts of strictly enforced cordon sanitaires.

I saw a chart last night showing the growth of incidents the last few months, slow curve, then tending towards straight up. Previous outbreaks went away temporarily because of the remote nature of the outbreaks, and they just let little villages go, today, with it in various large cities and mass travel in and out, etc...sheer idiocy. Short term money hungry decisions saying they don't need big strict quarantines, nothing to do with actual real medicine.

That's my opinion, and I HOPE I AM WRONG.


----------



## zogger (Oct 15, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> The Sotz kit was airtight, and stamped steel. The air intake was specifically designed so that the barrel could not get hot enough to burn out. The owner of the Co was an engineer who made them out of a specific type of steel.
> 
> After the Consumer Reports article, the Gov came down on them for not doing emissions testing. The owner of the Co argued:
> 
> ...



You could offer the wood burning world a nice set of measurement and specs and pictures. Perhaps with looking at that, and the kits they have today, some alterations might be made to make them work much better. I mean the price is certainly spiffy.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll try to take some pics of it the next time I'm upstate. The door was square, with the sides angled like a funnel, and when you lowered the handle, it cammed it into the frame, sealing it w/o any gasket. The air intake (on the outside) was about 2/3 up the door, then it went to an internal channel that directed it down so that it would create a swirling motion on the bottom of the stove. The new ones, if they are air tight, may work just about as good, but this was a very nifty setup.

I found that the connectors they use on RR tracks have two ridges, that when inverted fit perfectly on top of the stove barrel to create a flat surface. Not hot enough for cooking most things (except eggs), but a great "warming" surface. At night we put the coffee pot on the warming plate, and have hot water in the AM. Pour a cup of coffee, make some instant oatmeal, and you are out in time to get UR deer!


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 15, 2014)

This is the best I could find on the net. The door is laying over the door frame, and the hinges have not been installed.

http://forum.studebakerdriversclub.com/showthread.php?29968-Need-heat-Sotz-barrel-stove-kit-for-sale


----------



## zogger (Oct 15, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> This is the best I could find on the net. The door is laying over the door frame, and the hinges have not been installed.
> 
> http://forum.studebakerdriversclub.com/showthread.php?29968-Need-heat-Sotz-barrel-stove-kit-for-sale



Thanks for the description and the work involved to find the link!

My friends dad had one years ago, then he modded it to drip feed old crankcase oil, he had a shop, so had plenty of it. I just couldn't remember all the little details.

edit: Ha! pretty cool, small world link there


----------



## Icehouse (Oct 15, 2014)

Started a new pile don't know how much there will be, working on 2018 wood.



That gray wood is a buckskin tamarack, best wood in this neck of the woods.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 15, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## zogger (Oct 15, 2014)

Icehouse said:


> Started a new pile don't know how much there will be, working on 2018 wood.
> View attachment 373922
> View attachment 373923
> 
> That gray wood is a buckskin tamarack, best wood in this neck of the woods.



Sorry, stacks just too tight straight and pretty! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 17, 2014)

zogger said:


> Sorry, stacks just too tight straight and pretty! HAHAHAHAHA!


Could be an illusion. Backside is probably all spiky, dirty, punky.

Looks like this Flawless Firewood Stacker took a belt sander to the wood stacks front.


----------



## ZeroLife (Oct 18, 2014)

aarolar said:


> I'm afraid if they don't get that Ebola under control soon the least of our worries will be firewood...


If this Ebola thing gets out of control(I'm not buying into the sensationalism) firewood will be at the very top of our list of worries.


----------



## zogger (Oct 18, 2014)

ZeroLife said:


> If this Ebola thing gets out of control(I'm not buying into the sensationalism) firewood will be at the very top of our list of worries.



Have not confirmed or denied this yet, but worth a read

http://www.infowars.com/doctor-u-s-army-rejected-successful-ebola-drug-2-weeks-before-outbreak/


----------



## benp (Oct 18, 2014)

I amazed at how you guys get your consistent lengths. Holy crap

Im like Daffy Duck as the painter with one eye closed staring at his outstuck thumb going "Yep.....good enough."

My piles will tell you exactly where I started for the day to where I started getting tired to where both the saw and myself are shot. lol

My hats off to you guys.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 18, 2014)

benp, that's why I use a spray bomb and measuring stick now. Got tired of my pieces being every length. The small stuff I cut on my buzz saw so it's easy to get it exactly the right length, the big stuff gets measured. I can put 54" stuff in my owb but it's nicer to have everything the same length. Might sell some too and it looks better the same length.


----------



## benp (Oct 18, 2014)

Gotcha


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 18, 2014)

My pile is coming along, got about a cord and a half of freshly cut and split red oak, a face cord or so of wild cherry, and a face cord of seasoned red oak stacked on the back patio. Started stacking up the green oak today.


----------



## zogger (Oct 18, 2014)

benp said:


> I amazed at how you guys get your consistent lengths. Holy crap
> 
> Im like Daffy Duck as the painter with one eye closed staring at his outstuck thumb going "Yep.....good enough."
> 
> ...



Stuff that isn't going to be split, I eyeball, and also cut the knots out (not all, but a lot), so wind up with a huge ugly pile. Bigger stuff that is getting split I either use the bar as a known measure, or on large trunks...I cheat, use a tape measure. Takes a minute to run it out and mark either 16s or 12s. I can fit bigger but hand splitting, meh, speeds up the drying as well.

I can eyeball 16s pretty well though, did it for years, but decided to start measuring a bit closer the last few years.


----------



## regulate34 (Oct 19, 2014)

I am going to try a "Mingo marker" next season.

Bet I'll get even more wood in the shed if they are cut all the exact same. 

http://www.baileysonline.com/Forestry-Woodcutting/Measuring-Tapes-Markers/Mingo-Markers/


----------



## MechanicMatt (Oct 19, 2014)

I've seen two old fellas do wood. One guy would use a 2x4 cut to 16inces and a rattle can while the other guy ran a 266. After a couple of trees the'd switch. You don't have to get super fancy.


----------



## steved (Oct 20, 2014)

I have my five year old marking logs with a measured piece of 3/4" PVC and chalk. The chalk method works for me.

I drug all my logs out of the pile into the center of the yard. Started marking them, will start cutting them tomorrow. I have enough for this year, and next. Lost my log supplier, so I need to start cutting and hauling from my grandparents...half a cord at a time.


----------



## Herd8497 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am far from perfect, but find that I am pretty close w/o a mark. As long as the visible side is pretty, I can hide my mistakes. Great looking stacks though guys.


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 21, 2014)

If I had to measure every d*** piece, I would not burn it!


----------



## Icehouse (Oct 21, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> If I had to measure every d*** piece, I would not burn it!


After measuring every d*** piece ya gotta burn it.


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 21, 2014)

Got all the split piles stacked up, 2 cords total so far. Need some more rounds, gotta start scrounging wood again!


----------



## aarolar (Oct 21, 2014)

Full Chisel said:


> Got all the split piles stacked up, 2 cords total so far. Need some more rounds, gotta start scrounging wood again!
> 
> View attachment 375083
> View attachment 375085


Dude your playing with fate stacking that high with nothing on the ends to prevent it falling. [emoji15]


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah, I'm going to shore up the ends, need to get some stakes. I make my stacks super tight though, I'm a perfectionist at heart. Any movement, especially on the ends is unacceptable


----------



## MustangMike (Oct 21, 2014)

Agree, that is what I always did, if U do it right, UR ends will stay put, but UR going kinda high. Don't let kids play near it.


----------



## Zeus103363 (Oct 21, 2014)

ZeroLife said:


> If this Ebola thing gets out of control(I'm not buying into the sensationalism) firewood will be at the very top of our list of worries.




Buddy of mine works for a power plant near by. He said it only takes 10 cases of ebola and they can't leave and the plant goes on lock down. Its gonna get real serious much quicker than they tell you. Do you really think the government is gonna tell you when its time to start worrying? Cut all you can! 


Thanks


----------



## aarolar (Oct 21, 2014)

Zeus103363 said:


> Buddy of mine works for a power plant near by. He said it only takes 10 cases of ebola and they can't leave and the plant goes on lock down. Its gonna get real serious much quicker than they tell you. Do you really think the government is gonna tell you when its time to start worrying? Cut all you can!
> 
> 
> Thanks


Nuclear power plant I'm guessing?


----------



## zogger (Oct 21, 2014)

Zeus103363 said:


> Buddy of mine works for a power plant near by. He said it only takes 10 cases of ebola and they can't leave and the plant goes on lock down. Its gonna get real serious much quicker than they tell you. Do you really think the government is gonna tell you when its time to start worrying? Cut all you can!
> 
> 
> Thanks



That is about what I expected. They don't have all these martial law rules in place for funzies.

Thanks for that headsup, it is less cases than I thought.

Their "screening" at the airports for people coming in is a joke, really, they ask questions...as in, say some middle class dude from over there in heavy hit ebolastan knows he got exposed, he has a coupla weeks to do something. Medical care where he lives is non existent now, they flop you in a pile until time for the burn bin, whereas he gets into the country here, he gets the full monte instantly, best medical care. So he'll lie at the airport, get in, couple days later go show up at a hospital. It's already all over the news that two alleve will drop your temp some, enough to beat the thermometers. 

No one is this stupid, that means everything the feds are doing (not doing) is..planned for a reason or reasons.


----------



## Zeus103363 (Oct 21, 2014)

zogger said:


> That is about what I expected. They don't have all these martial law rules in place for funzies.
> 
> Thanks for that headsup, it is less cases than I thought.
> 
> ...



Our power plant is natural gas powered. 
He even mentioned something about contingency plans where they cut back energy production to keep more "important" power grids on, that cuts millions off the power grid....including me! Hope it never comes to that. 


Thanks


----------



## MountainHigh (Nov 13, 2014)

POLAR VORTEX pushing cold air south again ... minus 5 Celcius here (23 F) today. 

.... it's *payoff time* for all your sweat equity.
Wood stoves and stacks of dry wood!!!
Give yourselves a well deserved pat on the back  It's toasty warm in here.


----------



## beerman6 (Nov 15, 2014)

been burning almost 6 weeks now,have not used a single stick that I had cut for this season... been cutting up blown down ash(small non-splitting stuff) to get by. Should have enough of that to get me thru January unless we get to much snow.


----------



## David_Alamo (Nov 22, 2014)

I was wasting some time on you tube and found this 
Now I'm think of how to stack next years wood


----------



## zogger (Nov 23, 2014)

David_Alamo said:


> I was wasting some time on you tube and found this
> Now I'm think of how to stack next years wood



That's great. I liked the garage and the maze the best.


----------



## 1967 Tempest (Jul 2, 2015)

I have 5.6 CSS so far for the 15/16 winter. Looking to get 8. I thought I had 6 last year, but I forgot that I kept stacking the stuff that wouldnt fit in stove in the back. I added that to the total. SO I ended up just under 4 cord CSS. I ended up buying 2 semi wet cord. What was left from that is now in the pile. This year I made sure to use my gauge for each piece. No more of those that dont fit. HOPEFULLY this will be my last winter in NJ.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm not sure what I have, I think 2 or 3 years ahead. Need to haul a few loads home, have room for around 20 cords or so, about 6 years worth.


----------



## BillNole (Jul 2, 2015)

I have 6 cords onhand and curing, which will last me 3-4 years, depending on the weather and how often we feel like putting in and keeping a fire going. It seems that every year I get a little more, having closed gone into last Fall with 4 cords onhand and the previous Fall with 3 cords and... My wife claims I'm possessed and is hoping we're maxed out. Me too... 

2 cords of Red Oak from last Summer, 2 cords of White Oak from this Spring, a cord of Elm from this Spring and a cord of mixed junk Willow from this Summer that will go on the firepit and Linden from this Summer that will be used as starter...


----------



## MountainHigh (Jul 2, 2015)

BEAUTIFUL looking stack there Bill. A Work of art!


----------



## Icehouse (Jul 2, 2015)

Always nice to be ahead of the game, feeling of security


----------



## stihlslinger (Jul 2, 2015)

Iv got around 6.5cord split and stacked to sell and have around 7 cut back in the woods ready to move once it finely quits raining


----------



## briantutt (Jul 2, 2015)

Sadly mine looks non existent. Just threw the last pieces in to heat the pool!




Brian


----------



## Full Chisel (Jul 17, 2015)

Making some good progress, I have about 2.5 cord put up for this season that will be dry and ready to burn and have started to C/S/S next season's wood. Will have about 6 cord of Red Oak all together by this fall and should be getting more. A friend has a ~24" dying White Oak that is going to need taken down fairly soon.


----------



## bigblue12v (Jul 20, 2015)

Not enough lol here's my two piles, have gobs more to split yet...


----------



## MontanaResident (Jul 21, 2015)

I finished up splitting and stacking my scrounge firewood. Some of it is of low quality, but its at the front of the stack and won't last long. By the really cold days of December I should be into the well seasoned Fir and Tamarack.


----------



## 1967 Tempest (Aug 26, 2015)

I think I might be done. I have a few more piles around town that I might get, but thats its.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Aug 26, 2015)

1967 Tempest said:


> I think I might be done. I have a few more piles around town that I might get, but thats its.


it's never done brother!


----------



## Full Chisel (Aug 26, 2015)

Woody harrelson said:


> it's never done brother!



Ain't that the truth...


----------



## lknchoppers (Aug 27, 2015)

Got about 10 cords here.


----------



## Weber_Steaks (Aug 27, 2015)

Mostly ash here, one cherry tree etc. Had the tree service guys take a total of 5 trees down, all were dead and 3 were in the power lines....wasn't taking chances with winter on the horizon...


----------



## Weber_Steaks (Aug 27, 2015)

Two separate piles, and I Still haven't finished stacking the birch , cedar, or box alder


----------



## Weber_Steaks (Aug 27, 2015)

They were gonna charge more for taking the wood, I said leave it, I have both two outdoor fire pits and a indoor fireplace....but with a crew of 5 and 5 trees taken down, and every branch chipped and shredded in their big diesel industrial chipper, and two guys raking the yard continuous.......all for $800 cash, and they even removed some problem honeysuckle shrubs growing on the side of the house and trimmed some branches etc, no additional charge.......

Can't complain, looks like once I have both stacks split and add in the birch, cedar, and box alder, I'll have two cords 1.5 cords will be all ash and cherry as they were the three biggest trees


----------



## Weber_Steaks (Aug 27, 2015)

Still can't get over how straight the grain is on this ash, it's ashamed they just died last year, emerald ash borer got them, I have the proof I believe, I'll post a pic and see what you all think


----------



## Weber_Steaks (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Weber_Steaks (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## MustangMike (Aug 27, 2015)

That is why when several Ash trees blew down on my upstate property, I bought a guide for the chainsaws and made post & beam out of them for a new hunting cabin. Was a lot of work, but the Ash will likely never grow back.


----------



## Weber_Steaks (Aug 27, 2015)

Bark just peeled away in large sections, not a single leaf or live branch left, died suddenly over one season...both ash trees were side by side, 10 feet apart in front yard.....


----------



## Weber_Steaks (Aug 27, 2015)

The big one on the left is for sure going to be a table, I plan on sanding the top surface and giving it a good stain, should I keep the rest natural, or finish the entire piece ?


----------



## Full Chisel (Aug 27, 2015)

That's without a doubt EAB damage...


----------



## Weber_Steaks (Aug 27, 2015)

Full Chisel said:


> That's without a doubt EAB damage...


Thanks for the reply.....emerald ash borer, never seen one live but I know the damage and destruction they can cause


----------



## Weber_Steaks (Aug 27, 2015)

Here is another question... ..once these EAB destroy. The tree, do they do something to the structure of the tree fibers to make the ash more difficult to split ??, seems my uncle's ash wood had the same problem and his was difficult to.split, everyone says ash is easy as pie to split, but no one says if it's easy to split once emerald ash borer takes your tree .......

I think this bug does something to the wood grain itself to make it harder to split ??


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 27, 2015)

It just depends on the tree. Clear trunk is usually easy to split, knotty Ash is not!


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> It just depends on the tree. Clear trunk is usually easy to split, knotty Ash is not!


So true, they are not all the same. Most Ash is, however, fairly easy.


----------



## Sty57 (Aug 28, 2015)

A few pic's from this spring, just a little under 12 cord, two rows in each pile.
I have my wood room full in the basement already.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 28, 2015)

Must be pretty dry there, or that wood will pick up moisture from the ground.


----------



## Erik B (Aug 28, 2015)

@Sty57 You have one beautiful firepit area.


----------



## Sty57 (Aug 28, 2015)

Erik B said:


> @Sty57 You have one beautiful firepit area.


Thanks, it's been a work in progress.


----------



## Sty57 (Aug 28, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Must be pretty dry there, or that wood will pick up moisture from the ground.


It does suck up a little, I try to put punky wood on the bottom. What ever is to bad when I unpile it just turns to fire pit wood.


----------



## Sty57 (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's some of Dad's and mine piles at the farm. 









Thanks, Brian


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 29, 2015)

9,500 likes to less than 2,000 posts. You sir must be very wise and witty.


----------



## Sty57 (Aug 29, 2015)

stihly dan said:


> 9,500 likes to less than 2,000 posts. You sir must be very wise and witty.


I'm a man of few words but very friendly. [emoji6] 

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Goostoff (Aug 30, 2015)

Here's a pic of my wood pile at this point


----------



## BillNole (Aug 30, 2015)

Goostoff said:


> Here's a pic of my wood pile at this point
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Dangit Goostoff! Get out of my yard!!!


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Aug 30, 2015)

stop posting your gonna screw up your average


----------



## Full Chisel (Aug 30, 2015)

Got almost everything stacked, have a little less than a cord to put up. Somewhere around 7-8 cord total between the two oaks cut this summer and one last fall. So I'll be cutting wood for the 2017-2018 winter this fall...nice to have some surplus!


----------



## svk (Aug 30, 2015)

I guess I haven't commented in here for a while. 

My hunting cabin is well stocked for sauna heating and fire pit burning this fall. I've got about 1 1/2 cords with the newest wood CSS last fall. 

My home fire pit stack now has about 2 cords with over half of that being either fully seasoned or dry enough to burn. 

My cabin supply is pretty run down. I've got about three wheelbarrows worth left from last year for the fireplace and about another four wheelbarrows worth of dimensional scraps for the fire pit. I have about 2 cords worth of Norway pine split large for the boiler that is drying out near my hunting cabin that I'll transport home this fall. I will have lots for next year as soon as the power co shows up to drop about 8 cords worth of dying/dead wood along the right of way.


----------



## Full Chisel (Aug 30, 2015)

svk said:


> I guess I haven't commented in here for a while.
> 
> My hunting cabin is well stocked for sauna heating and fire pit burning this fall. I've got about 1 1/2 cords with the newest wood CSS last fall.
> 
> ...



Sounds like some good work to break in the 2186!


----------



## bigblue12v (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd been piling it, estimated 12 cords in piles. I stacked some pine, cedar and hickory next to our fire pit and thought man this isn't too bad. So I stacked yesterday's splittings. I'm not very good at it but it looks nice and organized compared to a pile. This about 10' long 5' high plus the single skid of small stove chunks. This is part of the for sale inventory. All oak! Red, white and pin oak in it. Got plenty more! 








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 31, 2015)

Sty, that is a nice looking Barn!


----------



## Sty57 (Aug 31, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Sty, that is a nice looking Barn!


Thank you Sir, it's actuality two different barns one is across the road.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes, I see the two different roof lines, and is that an old milking parlor?


----------



## Sty57 (Aug 31, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Yes, I see the two different roof lines, and is that an old milking parlor?


Yes we sold the milk cow two years ago. Dad and I just do a little crop farming now, and cuts firewood for something to do.
I try to get there as much as I can but I work 50+hrs a week, he goes out every day and makes a little bit. He has no hobbies but work so now that he's retired that's what he does.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 31, 2015)

My Aunt & Uncle's old barn looked a lot like the first one you posted, but the roof line was straight. Unfortunately, it came down a few years ago, was over 100 years old. You could still see bark on some of the timbers they used.

They used to have 30+ cows, back when you could survive with that many. The new regulations force you to have many more to stay in business.

I have a lot of good memories of playing in that barn with my brother & cousins, climbing the old ladders, jumping in the hay. It is a shame it is gone.


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 31, 2015)

I guess it came down just over a decade ago. These pics are from May 2004:


----------



## Sty57 (Aug 31, 2015)

Them are some nice pic's. I love to look at old barns and see how they were built. 
Our barn was my Grandmothers parents home place. The foundation is still original the upper burnt in the late 40's and they rebuilt it.


----------



## Axfarmer (Aug 31, 2015)

I've restocked the 9 cords I burned last winter. This is the first time in 10+ years I'm caught up on splitting/stacking. I'll be headed back to the wood lot soon to cut some more.


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Aug 31, 2015)

looks good! now go clean up the dog crap


----------



## svk (Aug 31, 2015)

Axfarmer said:


> I've restocked the 9 cords I burned last winter. This is the first time in 10+ years I'm caught up on splitting/stacking. I'll be headed back to the wood lot soon to cut some more.


Another fine looking stack!


----------



## Need2Saw (Sep 1, 2015)

this is 2015 supply, photo taken last winter, plus a few loads added. I am currently cutting standing dead ash.


----------



## benp (Sep 1, 2015)

Need2Saw said:


> this is 2015 supply, photo taken last winter, plus a few loads added. I am currently cutting standing dead ash.



Damn!!!!!
Nice and welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am jealous of you guys that get the nice pretty rows.


----------



## nomad_archer (Sep 1, 2015)

I hear ya benp. My stacks are good enough but not like that. There is only so much one can do with a non level yard.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 2, 2015)

I usually have seven to ten cord in the wood sheds by now, as I sit, looking at the small shed by the house, I might have 3/4 of a cord. I have lots of standing dead Red Oak, but not likely to get much down. I'm retiring October 31, and then getting my left knee replaced. if I have a couple weeks between the surgery and retiring, I might be able to get a couple cords of the bone dry top wood stacked on the front porch and small shed, but doesn't look good, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (Sep 2, 2015)

Need2Saw, welcome, looks like you fit right in, Joe.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 2, 2015)

Good luck with the knee Joe. Hey, you should be smart, throw a mini GTG and get all your wood cut for free!


----------



## bigblue12v (Sep 2, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> Good luck with the knee Joe. Hey, you should be smart, throw a mini GTG and get all your wood cut for free!


That's what I need to do lol. Southern Indiana roll call who's in?! Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck#1 (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 2, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> I guess it came down just over a decade ago. These pics are from May 2004:



If I don't miss my semi-educated guess, that barn was raised sometime between the World Wars to build a new dairy underneath which could meet new health inspection requirements for more air circulation, white-washing of walls, and a floor which could be scraped/hosed which the old barn couldn't meet.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 2, 2015)

Quite possible. My relatives purchased it in the 50s. The previous owner committed suicide.

My Aunt had 7 kids, and their previous Farm, in the Finger Lakes region, did not have indoor plumbing! It is very cold & snowy there, I can't imagine!

Nice dog, we used to have this one:


----------



## bigblue12v (Sep 2, 2015)

Did 2 face cords of pin oak in two hours. By myself. As always. Lol











Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 3, 2015)

MustangMike said:


> their previous Farm, in the Finger Lakes region, did not have indoor plumbing!



Wasn't that long ago most didn't...my mom just turned 80, and they didn't have it till after WWII. By the time she was 5 one of her chores was emptying the chamber pots -- to the horse pasture in summer, into the outhouse in winter. 

My grandfather worked white collar job and they lived in the center village six or seven houses down from the Town Hall.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 3, 2015)

My Dad grew up in NYC, so they had indoor plumbing, but he used to talk about taking the bricks that were heated by the coal stove and putting them along your bed so you would stay warm long enough to go to sleep!

He also talked about how after a car accident you would try to get people to a hospital before they bled to death because they did not have safety glass.

It is almost hard to fathom how far we have come in just a few generations.


----------



## tylorklein (Sep 3, 2015)

Stacked stuff was all split last winter; another couple cord split and couple cord round oak in a separate area and the recent split pile and rounds are for next year, the year after or beyond...








One year ago at this time I had no stove and no wood pile...


----------



## bigblue12v (Sep 4, 2015)

tylorklein said:


> Stacked stuff was all split last winter; another couple cord split and couple cord round oak in a separate area and the recent split pile and rounds are for next year, the year after or beyond...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the same boat as me. Last spring I bought a house with an OWB and frittered my summer away, come fall I found myself dealing with a divorce. Got so busy dealing with everything that I didn't get around to cutting. Spent the winter mostly getting by cutting up mill slab wood with my only saw, a 009 Stihl. Finally realized I've gotta do something about this. Now I have half dozen Stihl saws half of which are modded, two splitters, one of which I built, the other heavily modified. Traded to a truck with a flatbed. Have acquired a few trailers and a retired trencher to convert to a mini skidder. I guess you could say I've gotten serious about it lol! I have probably around 30 cords on hand at the moment and lots more to go. At most I might burn 10 in a season. I feel wealthy after last minute scrounging last winter and knowing now that I will not go without! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Sep 4, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> About the same boat as me. Last spring I bought a house with an OWB and frittered my summer away, come fall I found myself dealing with a divorce. Got so busy dealing with everything that I didn't get around to cutting. Spent the winter mostly getting by cutting up mill slab wood with my only saw, a 009 Stihl. Finally realized I've gotta do something about this. Now I have half dozen Stihl saws half of which are modded, two splitters, one of which I built, the other heavily modified. Traded to a truck with a flatbed. Have acquired a few trailers and a retired trencher to convert to a mini skidder. I guess you could say I've gotten serious about it lol! I have probably around 30 cords on hand at the moment and lots more to go. At most I might burn 10 in a season. I feel wealthy after last minute scrounging last winter and knowing now that I will not go without!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Firewood bug bit you pretty hard lol


----------



## bigblue12v (Sep 4, 2015)

svk said:


> Firewood bug bit you pretty hard lol


It appears so lol 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 4, 2015)

tylorklein said:


> Stacked stuff was all split last winter; another couple cord split and couple cord round oak in a separate area and the recent split pile and rounds are for next year, the year after or beyond...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice stock pile and very impressive stacks. I like your avatar, I love to call and shoot those big honkers, too!!!!


----------



## tylorklein (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks. My dad actually does 99% of the stacking because he's quite particular about it. Almost time for our early goose season here and starting to see them around in good numbers. New addition to the family will be making his first trip to Nodak with me late October so should be a great year.


----------



## bigblue12v (Sep 4, 2015)

Question for you guys that split in grassy areas, how do you clean up the bark and debris pile that ends up in the lawn? I throw my knots and small junk pieces into my burn pit close to where I'm splitting but the bark usually winds up on the ground as I'm sliding pieces around on the log tray and out feed tray etc. I've tried pitch fork and it only gets a percentage of it. I mow with a large commercial mower (thick blades) set at 4", so I usually get away with mowing over much of it but sometimes the mess just annoys me. Other than hauling in gravel for my splitting area what can I do? I'd love gravel but it's money and time I can't spare at the moment. The bark would still leave a mess on the gravel anyway. I think packed dirt would almost be best until it rains. You could slide a scoop shovel across that. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 4, 2015)

Use a stone rake.


----------



## bigblue12v (Sep 4, 2015)

Now why didn't I think of that?! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Sep 4, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> Question for you guys that split in grassy areas, how do you clean up the bark and debris pile that ends up in the lawn? I throw my knots and small junk pieces into my burn pit close to where I'm splitting but the bark usually winds up on the ground as I'm sliding pieces around on the log tray and out feed tray etc. I've tried pitch fork and it only gets a percentage of it. I mow with a large commercial mower (thick blades) set at 4", so I usually get away with mowing over much of it but sometimes the mess just annoys me. Other than hauling in gravel for my splitting area what can I do? I'd love gravel but it's money and time I can't spare at the moment. The bark would still leave a mess on the gravel anyway. I think packed dirt would almost be best until it rains. You could slide a scoop shovel across that.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


When I split in my backyard I rake up as much as I can and haul to the fire pit with the wheelbarrow then run over the area with my bagging lawnmower.


----------



## zogger (Sep 4, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> Question for you guys that split in grassy areas, how do you clean up the bark and debris pile that ends up in the lawn? I throw my knots and small junk pieces into my burn pit close to where I'm splitting but the bark usually winds up on the ground as I'm sliding pieces around on the log tray and out feed tray etc. I've tried pitch fork and it only gets a percentage of it. I mow with a large commercial mower (thick blades) set at 4", so I usually get away with mowing over much of it but sometimes the mess just annoys me. Other than hauling in gravel for my splitting area what can I do? I'd love gravel but it's money and time I can't spare at the moment. The bark would still leave a mess on the gravel anyway. I think packed dirt would almost be best until it rains. You could slide a scoop shovel across that.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Big chunks turn into kindling, and some gets the firepit brushpile in the yard going, and most gets mowed over and my pet ants and termites turn it into rich compost that feeds the lawn.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 5, 2015)

Perhaps a smidge less than two cords all hand split....can I hit three cords before I go back to work Tuesday morning?


----------



## zogger (Sep 5, 2015)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Perhaps a smidge less than two cords all hand split....can I hit three cords before I go back to work Tuesday morning?



1/3rd cord per day seems reasonable, good luck!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 13, 2015)

So first, there had been "shrinkage" -- the cross-stacks at the end I had well over 48" back in July-ish. When I finished a complete row, I thought it seemed low and they were now 46" high. *sigh*

And my rows aren't quite 24' long, so some math and I figured I better make the rows 54" high.

So after the first load I split this morning I had two rows complete, 1 cord a piece, and pretty close on the third (which I topped off what was already started with the next load I split this morning):






HAD two rows completed until backing up and turning I was thinking about stuff other than where my bucket was. Fine mess that made:


----------



## Deleted member 135597 (Sep 13, 2015)

Dalmatian90 said:


> So first, there had been "shrinkage" -- the cross-stacks at the end I had well over 48" back in July-ish. When I finished a complete row, I thought it seemed low and they were now 46" high. *sigh*
> 
> And my rows aren't quite 24' long, so some math and I figured I better make the rows 54" high.
> 
> ...


that sucks! back to work!


----------



## stihlfanboy (Sep 14, 2015)

About 10 cord here altogether. Got another 20 in slab wood in the back feild.


----------



## MontanaResident (Sep 23, 2015)

Feels good to have my stack finally done. Made a last 2 hour push and completed the stack and then split a bit more to even out the remaining rounds for Tarp covering for next winters supply. I'm ready for winter's worst.

About 4 cords of mixed well seasoned mostly pine in place to be first burned. Then in a separate covered area about 4 cords of Red Fir, Tamarack and White Pine.


----------



## briantutt (Sep 23, 2015)

3 loads down. Need about 12 more. Now I have to start splitting.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WVhunter (Sep 23, 2015)

5 cords up for this winter, and a couple towards next winter.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 24, 2015)

Need2Saw said:


> this is 2015 supply, photo taken last winter, plus a few loads added. I am currently cutting standing dead ash.





Need2Saw said:


> this is 2015 supply, photo taken last winter, plus a few loads added. I am currently cutting standing dead ash.
> What are you using there to put under your stacks?


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 24, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> Did 2 face cords of pin oak in two hours. By myself. As always. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a sweet little garden tractor you got there!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 24, 2015)

pitiful


----------



## bigblue12v (Sep 24, 2015)

sawjunky23 said:


> That looks like a sweet little garden tractor you got there!


Thanks it's one of a kind. Lawn Boy GT18H I converted to 4wd, added electric power steering, and built 3 point hitch with hydraulic top link. Bigger tires all around (front 16/6.50 to 18/9.50 and rear 23/10.50 to 26/12)
Sure is a work horse for it's size and I've not yet seen another Lawn Boy that model in person. Seen a few on internet but they're not very common at all. These were a Gilson design previously sold in blue and white version as Ford. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Need2Saw (Sep 24, 2015)

I use wire mesh decking for metal racks.


----------



## bigblue12v (Sep 24, 2015)

My wood pile should be looking better anytime now! Just picked up a ridiculously clean 660 Magnum yesterday! [emoji2]






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 24, 2015)

give ya three dolla and fiddy cents fur it.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 24, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> My wood pile should be looking better anytime now! Just picked up a ridiculously clean 660 Magnum yesterday! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 24, 2015)

bigblue12v said:


> Thanks it's one of a kind. Lawn Boy GT18H I converted to 4wd, added electric power steering, and built 3 point hitch with hydraulic top link. Bigger tires all around (front 16/6.50 to 18/9.50 and rear 23/10.50 to 26/12)
> Sure is a work horse for it's size and I've not yet seen another Lawn Boy that model in person. Seen a few on internet but they're not very common at all. These were a Gilson design previously sold in blue and white version as Ford.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


You got any better photo's of it? My dad and uncle are huge lawnboy geeks. They were both small engine mechanics. My dad was a lawnboy dealer back in the day.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 24, 2015)

sawjunky23 said:


> You got any better photo's of it? My dad and uncle are huge lawnboy geeks. They were both small engine mechanics. My dad was a lawnboy dealer back in the day.


 i collect repair restore and use lawn boys here is some of my toys.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 24, 2015)

jakewells said:


> i collect repair restore and use lawn boys here is some of my toys.
> View attachment 449250
> View attachment 449253
> 
> View attachment 449254


My pops has a couple like your middle one there. I used to mow with an old white top when I was a kid. I bet my dad and uncle have around a 100 of them between the two of them.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Sep 24, 2015)

i would like to find about 10 more lol parts are getting hard to find and expensive for some of the models.


----------



## bigblue12v (Sep 24, 2015)

sawjunky23 said:


> You got any better photo's of it? My dad and uncle are huge lawnboy geeks. They were both small engine mechanics. My dad was a lawnboy dealer back in the day.


Yea I'll try to post some later. It was on the back cover of the lawn and garden tractor magazine this month 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 24, 2015)

jakewells said:


> i would like to find about 10 more lol parts are getting hard to find and expensive for some of the models.


I picked my dad up yeterday and he rode with me to get my new (to me) stove. I laughed about his line of lawnboys in the driveway and told him that it looked like it was about time to have a fire sale on lawnboys. He told me that he is saving them becasue "they don't make em anymore". I laughed, my dad will be 80 in October....the lawnboy that he currently mows with he has had for 20 years. Good plan better keep those extra 20 mowers around..lol


----------



## Sam.coots (Sep 24, 2015)

Added to the pile today. Two trailer loads. Just a little hot in Missouri to be cutting wood.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 24, 2015)

Sam.coots said:


> Added to the pile today. Two trailer loads. Just a little hot in Missouri to be cutting wood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hackberry?


----------



## Sam.coots (Sep 24, 2015)

sawjunky23 said:


> Hackberry?


Yes the majority is. Not my first choice. I had to cut the hackberry and some other to get to this oak. It is coming home tommorow.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 24, 2015)

Sam.coots said:


> Yes the majority is. Not my first choice. I had to cut the hackberry and some other to get to this oak. It is coming home tommorow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I burn s lot of hackberry, It's somewhat hard and nobody seeks it so it's pretty easy to come by.


----------



## sawjunky23 (Sep 24, 2015)

sawjunky23 said:


> I burn s lot of hackberry, It's somewhat hard and nobody seeks it so it's pretty easy to come by. I took some poplar the other day because I had to cut it to get at a Locust log.


----------



## Sam.coots (Sep 25, 2015)

Another load today.






added some oak today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briantutt (Sep 26, 2015)

Just dumped load 4






Brian


----------



## briantutt (Oct 3, 2015)

Load number 5 dropped. Mix of ash and basswood again. Not ideal but we pretty much have the clearing made for dad's new 80x40 garage so I am taking whatever comes down.












Brian

Brian


----------



## briantutt (Oct 4, 2015)

Load 6 coming down.







Brian


----------



## robson1015 (Oct 4, 2015)

7 cords ready for sale.....


----------



## briantutt (Oct 8, 2015)

I like to back the splitter up to a big piece of wood or the stacked pile etc. This way as I sort through the pile I put the bigger stuff next to the splitter and once I have a pile there I split it up. This way the splitter cannot backup and the ram just pushes the split stuff further down away as in the photo. A very simple idea hit me to put the cheesy wheel chocks I have behind the splitter wherever I want it. Seems to work great. Probably late to the party on this idea but oh well.




<br /><br />Brian

Brian


----------



## Buck#1 (Oct 9, 2015)

Keep it on wheels No sense in picking it up twice Back right up to boiler and unload


----------



## Ronaldo (Oct 10, 2015)

Buck#1 said:


> View attachment 452628
> View attachment 452629
> Keep it on wheels No sense in picking it up twice Back right up to boiler and unload


Great system......and you got the wood in the wagons with????? Elevator or you got a hulk throwing em up there????


----------



## Buck#1 (Oct 10, 2015)

Loader to load wagons and logs Skid steer to split wood


----------



## briantutt (Oct 10, 2015)

I would like to see a few pics of that splitter in action. Did you build it? Maybe I can talk my dad into fabbing something like that. Splitting is what kills my back especially the big stuff. More hydraulics is the answer.

Brian


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 10, 2015)

My logs got piled right where I wanted to stack.... Finally got everything cut up and moved so I can start splitting...


----------



## sawjunky23 (Oct 11, 2015)

How many cords is that sitting there? Looks like quite the pile!


----------



## Buck#1 (Oct 11, 2015)

briantutt said:


> I would like to see a few pics of that splitter in action. Did you build it? Maybe I can talk my dad into fabbing something like that. Splitting is what kills my back especially the big stuff. More hydraulics is the answer.
> 
> Brian


Ya I built it. Cylinder off old pay loader works well. Almost as good as one I built for my backhoe. Can't get video to load , I have some on YouTube you can check out


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 11, 2015)

sawjunky23 said:


> How many cords is that sitting there? Looks like quite the pile!



I think about 7 full cords.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 11, 2015)

Buck#1 said:


> Ya I built it. Cylinder off old pay loader works well. Almost as good as one I built for my backhoe. Can't get video to load , I have some on YouTube you can check out


Will do. Are they under buck#1?

Brian


----------



## briantutt (Oct 11, 2015)

Dropped load 8. It wasn't completely full but it hit 85 here today in central MN so I threw in the towel. Literally, I switched wood stove back to the pool Saturday am and we just got out. One final hoorah.






Brian


----------



## mn woodcutter (Oct 11, 2015)

Half the wood shed full with about 4 cords and will fill the rest with dead standing red elm in the coming weeks.


----------



## Buck#1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Brian They are under scottroy on youtube


----------



## briantutt (Oct 18, 2015)

First try at a panoramic photo. Pretty neat but the sun sorta screwed it up. Load 9 on the ground. Some maple and ironwood but mostly basswood. That was the last load off the clearing project for dad's new garage slash workshop.




Brian

Brian


----------



## zogger (Oct 18, 2015)

briantutt said:


> First try at a panoramic photo. Pretty neat but the sun sorta screwed it up. Load 9 on the ground. Some maple and ironwood but mostly basswood. That was the last load off the clearing project for dad's new garage slash workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





briantutt said:


> First try at a panoramic photo. Pretty neat but the sun sorta screwed it up. Load 9 on the ground. Some maple and ironwood but mostly basswood. That was the last load off the clearing project for dad's new garage slash workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slick pic!


----------



## briantutt (Oct 18, 2015)

Try number 2 with the sun out of the way. 






Brian


----------



## cantoo (Oct 18, 2015)

My woodpile looks like a snowman crapped on it last night. These are 32" poplar rounds waiting to split.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh wow. Glad that hasn't made it my way yet.

Brian


----------



## briantutt (Oct 22, 2015)

Making headway. 5 loads split.









Brian

Brian


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Oct 22, 2015)

I don't heat with wood.
But here is what I have stacked so far.



The fireplace here has been decommissioned by previous owner.
They replaced it with infared fake fireplace.

I'm actually looking at pellet stoves.


----------



## briantutt (Oct 24, 2015)

Cut one load today. Skidded a few trees out to a staging area out back.





Brian

Brian


----------



## briantutt (Oct 25, 2015)

Load 10 in the yard, number 11 is in the trailer out back. The 10th is all rounds from the bottoms of the last pic. Will make lots of nice row end caps.






Brian

Brian


----------



## briantutt (Nov 15, 2015)

Here is 13 and 14. Hopefully a couple more next weekend before the snow flies.

Brian

Brian


----------

